# [Legend of the Five Rings 4th Ed] Angels of the Phoenix



## Vanifae (Jul 25, 2010)

I started running this campaign this week and I hope to continue it, I currently only have two characters and may get a third but not sure.  Both are relatively new to gaming and all three of us are new to Legend of the Five Rings, I am the most experienced and this is my first time running the game since I tried the D20 version probably 4-5 years ago.  I am running the 4th Edition and I am very impressed with it so far, very lightweight and easy to run thus far.  I do need to encourage raises though, but that will come with time.  Our first adventure was purely role playing and social with no combat, I ran the *Tournament of Samurai*, a fun little adventure I rather enjoyed with some modifications to fit it into my larger campaign framework.

There are spoilers for the adventure, you are warned.

*Important Characters*

*Bayushi Shiatari (PC):* A young Scorpion bushi, 19 years of age, she is considered something of a failure to her family thanks to the Crane clan, Doji Aiko in particular, and a financial deal gone bad that cost her family much of their fortune. She got personal vengeance by having Aiko's young son murdered but it did little to reverse the fortunes of her family. Her father has decided to rectify that by sending her to the Phoenix lands to pay back a debt to an old friend and hopefully give his daughter a chance to prove her loyalty and worth to the family. She is a deadly warrior and an accomplished duelist her seductive beauty rivals her skills.

*Agasha Mayako (PC):* Daughter, age 18, of an influential Phoenix daimyo, Agasha Kosuke, she has both Agasha and Seppun blood, from her mother and great things are expected of her. Trained as a shugenja in the Isawa Shugenja school, she is a very mischievous and perhaps dangerous individual who received some training in low skills that would possibly dishonor her family if known. She constantly seeks the approval of her mother and has two younger siblings; Sukime age 8 and Keiko age 11, both being trained to be Shiba bushi like their father.

*Asahina Hana (PC):* A young Crane shugenja she has been charged by her parents to fulfill a debt to the Phoenix and Agasha Kosuke in the specific.  She is a sweet young woman who seems not overly fond of violence but willing to do what she must.  Hana seems to be the voice of reason in the group and tends to refrain from the more low and shameful behavior that Shiatari and Mayako display.  Nobutada has taken a great interest in her.

*Agasha Yoko:* Daughter of a Hida bushi and an Agasha courtier, her parents married for love but the story did not end well for them. Her father died in battle shortly after her birth and her mother died while she was away being trained in the Hida Bushi school. She was raised by Agasha Kosuke and is very much a Phoenix samurai, but her Hida blood is strong, granting her massive size and strength. She is a calm and reserved individual and is fairly close to Mayako, they are more like sisters than friends.  She has recently been reassigned as the magistrate and lady of North Border Village in light of the loss of Lady Shion's family recently.  Doji Jin a Crane duelist is her lover, and the two plan to wed if able.

*Agasha Ayame:* Born into the Seppun Imperial family, she is a woman of privilege, grace, and beauty. She was married off to Agasha Kosuke shortly after her coming of age, and has given him three children. Trained as an Otomo courtier, she is very difficult to outwit or trick and seems to notice everything around her in the court. She is a formidable of stoic presence and rarely shows affection, even her own children. She is distant but caring in her own way. She is a dutiful wife and an honored member of the family. Her daughters are her pride and joy but she also expects great things and gives them no chance for mediocrity.

*Suzume Takeshi:* A young poet warrior of the Sparrow clan, he is currently traveling the empire to gather research for his book of poems. He intends to write poetry that captures the essence of all the known clans, Great and Minor and publish them. His lord has given him leave to do so and it has allowed Takeshi to see much of the world. He is an accomplished warrior but he prefers tea and poetry to bloodshed. Takeshi prides himself as something of a playboy and enjoys taking great pleasure in the world around him. His most distinguishing feature is his shocking yellow-blonde hair, dyed of course, and handsome features. He is easy going and very cordial, and tends to avoid being too formal unless he has no choice.  He is the heir to the Sparrow Clan Champion and seems to resent the attention it brings.

*Doji Aiko:* An influential courtier, trained in the Yasuki tradition family had some old favors that the Crab had to honor, she is outwardly an honorable and dutiful woman. Truly thought she is a greedy and ambitious woman who keeps her buffoon of a husband happy by smiling politely and playing the role of good little wife. She has amassed a great fortune through shrewd deals, deceit, and seduction often while attributing her success to the skill of her husband who is oblivious to her many lovers, back room dealings, and merchant connections. She gave birth to a son, Yamaji, but he was murdered by the Scorpion. To avoid the shame, and unable to prove who his murderer was she lied and said her son died of illness. But since then she has turned her ire to rooting out his murderer and making sure the Scorpion suffer. She and Bayushi Shiatari are bitter enemies and she suspects the young Scorpion may have played a role in her son's murder.

*Mirumoto Rai:* Another warrior poet of the Dragon clan he is currently an unwitting pawn of the Hidden Lotus Alliance. He has no great love for the Phoenix but he does not actually want outright war either but he is a loyal and honorable member of his house and will do as instructed. He is also one of Doji Aiko-sama's many lovers; although he thinks she truly loves him as he does her. Rai is a skilled swordsman but not overly skilled in the court and as of the end of the adventure his anger towards the Phoenix has grown after his dalliance was exposed by a young Phoenix shugenja, Mayako-san. Thankfully Aiko-sama used her position to cover up the whole ordeal but the damage was done. 

*Natsuko:* A ronin samurai bushi, she is a dangerous beauty who enjoys being somewhat scandalous and dark. Not much else is known about her besides her connection to the Dragon clan. She arrived with Mirumoto Rai and was often seen in his company in public.

*Agasha Kosuke, Sweet Plum Province Daimyo:* Father to Mayako and husband to Ayame, he has yet to be actually seen in the game. He is a gentle soul though not a pacifist. He is a veteran of many conflicts and earned his position through his efforts. He is respected by the people of his province and his samurai that serve him. Kosuke has no desire to go to war with the Dragon but he will do what he must to protect his clan and his Province. Unlike his wife, he is a very affectionate man and dotes after his daughters, including Agasha Yoko, constantly.  He is known as the Great Strategist and the War Bird by his retainers.

*Sukime:* Mischievous young girl, age 8, who wants to grow up to be one of the strongest bushi in the empire. She has a natural talent for athleticism and getting into trouble and hates boring things like the court, poetry, and other dumb things. She loves play fighting, following her eldest sister around, and generally getting into places she has no business getting into.

*Seppun Nobutada:* An Imperial family bushi, cousin of Agasha Mayako and nephew to Agasha Ayame, he is an honorable young man who believes in the sanctity of the empire.  He has no qualms making harsh decisions for the greater good and tends to be fairly rigid and conservative.  He cares a great deal about his family and would die for them.  He wants to prove himself in battle and feels slighted that his father will not let him join the Imperial Legions.

*Keiko:* The middle sister perfectly describes Keiko.  She is quiet and unassuming, she tends to avoid the spotlight and prefers reading and writing to sword play.  She loves history, warfare, and tactics and is very much her father’s daughter.  Unlike Sukime she does not get into trouble and does what is expected of her.  She loves her sisters but tends to show little emotion like her mother.

*Shiba Yuuka:* Lady Ayame's new yojimbo she comes from a respected Phoenix family and takes her duty seriously.  She is well thought of by her superiors and is skilled in courtly manners nearly as well as her bushi training.  She is ambitious and always thinking ahead, and is a clear thinker.  She clashes with Mayako, who hates her for the favor her mother shows the young yojimbo.  Yuuka is adept with just about any social situation and is rarely caught off guard.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 25, 2010)

*Session 1: Tournament of the Samurai - Part 1*

_*8th of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Home of Bayushi Shiatari*_

Candles flicker, illuminating the dark chamber.  Bayushi Shiatari’s father sat in silence reading over missives from across the empire.  His jet black hair pulled back into several braids, his face covered by a green jade mask giving him a monstrous visage.  He glances up as his daughter enters the chamber.

“Greetings father, why have you summoned me,” she replies quickly with a bow, she was never one for formality.

Her father stands, “Your loyalty to the clan is in question daughter, ever since your failure with the Crane.”

“Failure!  It was not my fault!” she replies bitterly.

“The fault is yours accept, child.  But you can redeem your name and the name of the family.  I will give you this one chance,” his voice even and deadly.

“What do you wish of me?” the young bushi replies defeated.

“An old friend has called in a favor due, you will be sent to the Phoenix lands to serve Agasha Kosuke, daimyo of the Sweet Plum Province.  He is an old friend and your loyalty and dutiful service to him could prove a great boon for our family.  Do your duty, serve him well and perhaps this stain can be rectified, dismissed,” he finishes returning to his missives.

Shiatara exits quickly, pausing only to take a letter from a servant waiting dutifully outside the chamber.  She hands the young samurai an invitation to a Tournament of Samurai.

_*10th of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Home of Mirumoto Rai*_

“Kitsuki-sama, Mirumoto Rai honored bushi of the border legion reporting,” Rai bows deeply to his lord’s karo.

Kitsuki Tomoe bows as she adjusts her kimono, “Thank you for arriving, our lord has an important mission for you, Rai-san.”

“Name it and it shall be done,” the young bushi replies firmly.

“You have been given the honor and distinction of representing our house and clan in the Tournament of Samurai held by esteemed Phoenix daimyo, Asako Shizu-sama at Pale Oak Castle,” she replies flatly.

Rai-san is stunned, “I, that is quite an honor Kitsuki-sama.  I will do my best to bring honor to our house and name.”

“It is not that simple, Rai-san, you will be required to perform certain actions on behalf of our lord,” Tomoe replies gently fanning herself.

“What… what actions?”

“This tournament is an insult to our house and clan, you will display our lord’s displeasure at this insult,” her voice soft but demanding.

“I don’t understand, is that honorable?” Rai questions.

“It is just, Rai-san, our lord has chosen you specifically for this task, his trust in you is absolute, and would you doubt our lord’s honor?” she questions with a raise of her brow.

“Of course not, Kitsuki-sama, I will do this,” the young bushi replies conflicted.

“Dismissed,” Tomoe turns away and walks to a screen door as the young bushi leaves her chamber.  The door slides back revealing a beautiful but deadly ronin bushi with a capricious smile upon her lips.  She brushes her long her back from her face with a coy smile.

“Am I to accompany him,” Natsuko grins.

“See to it, he does his duty,” Tomoe affirms.

_*12th of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Sweet Plum Castle, Sweet Plum Phoenix Province*_

“I tire of these riddles, sister,” Agasha Yoko sighs, her large muscled bulk shifting as she ponders the riddle before her.

“Oh just one more, you are getting better,” Agasha Mayako grins as she glances to watch her pet peacock, Yuki, strut about the garden.  Her younger sisters were play fighting with wooden swords, defending the Empire against perilous threats.

“Fine but this is the last one, I have to see to the details of the trip all these conflicts with the Dragon of late have me concerned,” Yoko replies with a resigned sigh.
“What conflicts?” Mayako questions, totally unaware.

“Skirmishes along the borders, I am not surprised you are unaware, I don’t think your father would appreciate burdening you with such information.  But lives have been lost and many Phoenix wish to answer blood with blood,” she ponders for a moment; “Hopefully this Tournament can quell some of the bloodlust and bring some peace before things get much worse.”

Mayako perks up at the mention of a tournament, “A contest?  Can I participate?  I want to show mother what I can do, how far I have come.”

“I don’t know it isn’t my place to say, your mother would know for sure.  Ask her?” Yoko replies with a shrug.

Mayako wastes no time and leaves to find her mother sitting in her study reading.  She does not even look up as she speaks to her daughter, “Yes?”

Mayako clears her throat nervously, “I… I heard you were going to a Tournament, I wanted to enter it.”

Agasha Ayame glanced up at her daughter, a traditional Seppun beauty with refined features and impeccable grace and style, “And why would you want to do a silly thing like that child?”

“I wanted to represent the family, bring honor to our name,” the young shugenja replies meekly.

“Are you sure?” her mother asks.

“I think so,” Mayako quips.

“You think so?  You wish to represent our house, our family, and clan and you merely think you can to do it?” Ayame-sama returns her gaze to her tomes.

“I know I can do it, mother,” Mayako replies defeated.

“Fine, I had planned to bring you and your sisters anyway.  You have my blessing to enter the contest.  Bring honor to the name daughter, I expect you will do so with distinction,” her mother replies dismissing her daughter.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 25, 2010)

*Session 1: Tournament of the Samurai – Part 2*

_15th of the Dragon 1172 IC, Pale Oak Castle, home of Asako Shizu, Phoenix Daimyo_

The crowd of samurai was abuzz with activity, samurai from various clans all across the empire milled about in conversation.  Amidst the crowd was Bayushi Shiatari looking painfully out of place and hoping to stay unnoticed as she tried to find Agasha Ayame, husband to her new lord and master for the next year or so.

“Excuse me lady?” a young girl’s voice called up to her, tugging on her kimono sleeve.

Shiatari glances down, her scorpion styled mask, covering the upper part of her face.  She sighs inwardly and replies tersely, “Leave me alone, child.”

“Are you a Scorpion?” the little girl asks.

“Yes, now leave me alone,” Shiatari hisses.

“Why are Scorpion so mean?  Are you a mean lady?  What is your name?  My name is Sukime, nice to meet you,” the little girl replies with a sweet smile.  She is a pretty young girl with fine features and a mischievous energetic nature.

Shiatari tries to look away, “You don’t need to know my name.”

“Sukime-chan, you shouldn’t run off like that,” Agasha Mayako shouts as she finally catches up to her younger sister.

“She won’t tell me her name, why is she being so mean big sister?” Sukime asks.

“It isn’t polite to bother strangers, Sukime, you know that,” Mayako speaks with an exasperated tone.

“Well she won’t tell me her name that’s rude,” Sukime pouts.

“My name is Bayushi Shiatari,” the Scorpion bushi speaks with a resigned sigh.

“Hi Shiatari-chan, nice to meet you, your pretty,” Sukime grins.

Mayako sends her younger sibling back to her mother and converses with the Scorpion bushi briefly about the Tournament, both eager to show their martial skills and bring honor to their respective clans.  In the midst of their conversation another bushi approaches, Suzume Takeshi of the Sparrow clan.  He is a handsome young poet warrior with the hair the shocking color of the sun, and an easy going attitude that seems at odds with many of the samurai currently gathered.

Takeshi introduces himself with a bow and a smile.  Initially both of the young samurai-ko are apprehensive of his motives but they warm up to the warrior poet quickly.  Takeshi grins as gestures at a Doji courtier, “Now this is just gossip of course but I hear that Doji Aiko-sama lost a son a few years ago to illness, and now many say that her house is cursed since has yet to produce another child.  I had no expected to see someone of his status here, interesting.”

_*[I was bringing in Shiatari’s Sworn Enemy disadvantage, Doji Aiko. –GM’s note]*_

Shiatari quips, “That isn’t what I heard.”

“Really Bayushi-san and what have you heard?” Takeshi returns his gaze to her interest.

“Oh nothing, really,” the young Scorpion bushi deflects the comment.

“Of course,” Takeshi responds not wishing to pry further, “I just hope that I can compete with such honorable and skilled samurai of the Great Clans and perform with honor and distinction.  Though to tell you the truth the martial pursuits are not my passion, I am a master of words and a skilled poet if I must say so myself.  My lord has given me permission to travel and work on my book, a collection of poems covering all the clans of our great land.  In fact this is my first time meeting a samurai of the Scorpion clan, and I am duly honored.”

“The honor is all mine,” Shiatari replies flatly.

Mayako smiles, “That sounds wonderful Suzume-san.”

“Please Takeshi is fine, we are all friends here,” the Sparrow bushi smiles.

“I wouldn’t say we are friends just yet, Suzume-san,” Shiatari responds.

The three samurai share pleasantries for a few moments longer before Takeshi takes his leave to visit with other samurai in attendance.  Leaving the two samurai-ko alone for the briefest of moments before they are approached by Mirumoto Rai, an equally young and inexperienced Dragon bushi.  He bows stiffly and speaks in an even tone, introducing himself as is proper for his station.  The greeting is brief before the young samurai leaves.

Mayako sighs scanning the room and is startled at the voice of her mother, holding a delicate fan with both the Phoenix mon and the Seppun mon displayed elegantly, “Mayako, we must retire and prepare ourselves for dinner tonight.  Bayushi-san you as well, you represent my husband’s house now.”

Shiatari is surprised at the introduction, “Agasha-sama, of course.”

The dinner is a sumptuous feast of steamed dishes and rice, with impeccable presentation.  Seated across from Mayako and Shiatari is the young samurai Takeshi, who grins at his luck.  The young Sparrow smiles as he sips his tea, “Benten must favor me tonight, to have placed me back in your presence this evening.”

“Hi Takeshi,” Shiatari greets the Sparrow bushi with a practiced smile.  The trio converse some more about the tournament until Asako Shizu-sama stands and offers his official greeting to the gathered samurai.

The older samurai is approaching the age of retirement, but he still retains his strength and determination and is more dedicated than ever to pursuing peace throughout the empire.  His warms take in the gathered guests and he gives a warm if heavy handed speech about the conflict between his clan and the Dragon, professing that only peace can ensure true victory.  Despite his message he can’t help but rest his eyes on envoys of the Dragon and the pro-war samurai of his clan.  His final announcement shocks the gathered samurai as he professes that this tournament will not test their martial skills but the skills of poetry, painting, dancing, and the tea ceremony.  Murmurs and frantic whispers spread through the hall.

Takeshi grins with delight as Shiatari and Mayako share concerned glances, neither is well schooled in those softer arts.  Shizu-sama then raises his cup of sake, causing the hall to silence and follow suit, “For the Empress!”

Mayako peaks to Takeshi, “Takeshi-san would you like to go for a walk after dinner and tell us about your poetry?  I would love to hear more about it.”

Shiatari sensing her newfound companion’s intent follows suit, “We would both be honored if you would join us.”

The young Sparrow bushi gives in to their requests and spends the rest of the evening walking with the two samurai-ko explaining his philosophy of poetry and it relates to sword play and even given them a few off the cuff poems to impress them.  It turns out he is a very skilled poet but not as smooth with the women as he would like to be…

Shiatari slyly asks, “So where are you chambers in case we would like to learn more?”

“Umm.. my chambers?  I mean of course, you can come by any time day or night, I would be happy to see you in my chambers, I mean happy to see you.  I mean,” he sighs and gives them the location with an awkward smile.

Both girls giggle and the young poet retires.

“So what do you say  we check out his chambers later tonight, and find some inspiration for our own poetry,” Shiatari whispers to her compatriot.

“You mean?” Mayako replies softly.

“3 AM meet outside his chambers, we can find what inspiration we need, are you in?” the Scorpion grins coyly.

“Of course!”

_*[I will admit I had not planned for this, but this turned out much better then I had hoped! – GM’s note]*_


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 25, 2010)

*Session 1: Tournament of the Samurai – Part 3*

_*[This is point that most of the rolling began with some Stealth rolls, Sincerity and such as the two samurai-ko attempt to steal, ahem, get inspiration for the poetry contest in the morning.  I learned that being unskilled is very, very bad and that a TN of 15 is pretty hard to hit with two dice, so I kept most of the checks relatively low for this part.  It was still entertaining though. – GM’s note]*_

_16th of the Dragon 1172 IC, Pale Oak Castle, home of Asako Shizu, Phoenix Daimyo_

It was three in the morning as Shiatari stood silently outside the Suzume Takeshi’s chamber.  It was rather chill this morning as she waited for her companion to arrive, Mayako was running late.

For Mayako’s sake, she was doing her best to sneak away from her family and thought she was doing well until…

“Where you going?” Sukime whispered following her big sister.

_*[Mayako failed a Stealth roll and so I decided instead of running into a guard, she would have to deal with her nosy and mischievous little sister, Sukime.  This was fun.  – GM’s note]*_

“I… Sukime what are you doing here?” Mayako retorts freezing in place.

“I couldn’t sleep,” Sukime shrugs.

“I was going to the… bathroom, go back to sleep Sukime,” the eldest sister urges.

“I can’t I need to go to the bathroom too, and I am scared,” Sukime whines.

Mayako thinks quickly, “What if I tell you a story about the spirit world, will you go back to bed then?”

“I love stories,” Sukime nods; as she listens to her eldest sister relate a thrilling heroic tale about the spirit realms.

_*[Mayako was quite skilled in this area and rolled very well and was able to avoid having her sister tag along with her. – GM’s note]*_

Meanwhile Shiatari waits outside the room growing impatient as a patrolling guard happens by.  Thinking quickly and deflecting any notion of wrong doing the Scorpion samurai utilized her more subtle skills to avoid suspicion of wrong doing, in fact she was able to make the guard second guess his own actions and he left her nervous of his own actions.  The ways of the Scorpion are sneaky indeed.

Finally Mayako arrives nearly twenty minutes late and the two samurai-ko discuss the plan and decide that the best bet was for Mayako to sneak in find any poetry, “borrow” it and then return it later once they had memorized suitable works for the contest in the morning.

Mayako sneaks into the chamber silent like the night, where she learned such shameful skills is anyone’s guess, and found a neat stack of papers of various poetry.

_*[Sadly, I had secretly rolled for Takeshi and he was awake and aware of the samurai-ko, Mayako rolled very well but Takeshi rolled even better… - GM’s notes]*_

“I hope you find what you are looking for, Mayako-san,” Takeshi speaks with a relaxed tone, “Or did you come here to seduce me in the dark of night?”

Mayako froze, “I… I…”

Hearing the conversation inside, Shiatari enters with a look of concern on her face.  Takeshi lights a lantern and smirks, “If I were a less honorable man I would think you two ladies were here to steal from me.  But I know that two Great Clan samurai like yourselves would never stoop so low.”

“Of course not, we came to see if you could give us more instruction in poetry, Takeshi-san,” Shiatari smiles.

“Well then why all the secrecy,” the Sparrow bushi gestures.

Mayako replies, “We were nervous, neither of us knows very much about poetry we just want to do well in the contest. Right?”

“Of course and maybe with your help, we can work out a deal that will work for everyone,” she purrs her seductive voice trying to draw the young samurai in.

_*[Bayushi Shiatari has Dangerous Beauty and is skilled in Temptation, but she was unable to tempt the honorable Takeshi, it was close though. – GM’s note]*_

Takeshi nearly gives in to the wiles of the Scorpion bushi but he stands firm and sees that there is a deal in the making here.  The poet warrior shrugs, “How about we make an exchange, I can help you in the poetry contest and you owe me a favor… I mean the favor of a provincial daimyo’s daughter must be worth something.  It couldn’t hurt at least to have someone like that as a friend.”

Mayako glances away, “What kind of favor?”

“Just a favor to be called in at a later date, I promise it won’t be anything outrageous, just the friendship of a daimyo’s daughter is good enough for me, if you can agree to that then I will do my best to prepare you both for the poetry contest,” Takeshi replies. 

“You have a deal only if we do well, Takeshi-san,” Shiatari commands.

“This humble minor clansman will do his best to assist you in your time of need,” Takeshi grins.  The Sparrow bushi ‘instructs’ his newfound allies in the vagaries of poetry, and even gives them poems to use in the contest.

_*[This gives each of the samurai-ko two free raises on the Poetry contest roll, so even if they fail abysmally they can still save face with a decent poem.  Takeshi will become a useful source of inspiration for the two throughout the contest. – GM’s note]*_

The first event of the morning is a gift from the Isawa house to all of the samurai clans currently attending the Tournament of Samurai.  The gift will be shared by all them in a pilgrimage and is offered to each participant in kind.  Even the coarse Crab samurai upholds the proper ritual of gift giving… which causes even more shock when Mirumoto Rai does not follow convention and accepts the gift on the first offering.  The room is filled with furtive whispers and glances as the Isawa karo tries to regain his composure.  Mayako though is perceptive enough to notice that something is troubling the young Dragon and he seems conflicted about his actions.

The poetry contest begins quickly to put the ugly events behind the guests and Agasha Mayako is the first to go, her poem is actually well received content wise, but her actual recital was shaky.  She performs admirably but not with much distinction.  Her mother gently fans herself in modest approval, though her face betrays little if any emotion, positive or negative.

Agasha Yoko nudges Mayako as she takes her place by her giant sister’s side, “Well done, it seems your late night adventure was fruitful after all.”

_*[Mayako rolled poorly and only got the two free raises for two points in this contest.  – GM’s note]*_

Doji Aiko followed the young Phoenix shugenja with a coy poem that brought blushing cheeks to Mirumoto Rai.  Mayako notices the gentle interplay with some interest.  Aiko-sama is followed by Himura Natsuko a ronin bushi attached to the Dragon clan; she gives a fairly dark poem about death that seems to unsettle the judge.  The beautiful ronin smiles at the end of her poem and then takes her place at Mirumoto-san’s side.

Bayushi Shiatari gives her poem, and recites it perfectly just as Takeshi instructed her and impresses the judge quite well.  She is followed by Suzume Takeshi who does an equally beautiful job with his original poem.  Shiba Reikun, a Phoenix bushi that follows the Sparrow warrior fails to impress.

_*[Shiatari rolled well and with the two free raises she gains 3 total points from the poetry contest. – GM’s note]*_

Strangely Mirumoto Rai tries to avoid giving a poem but is finally coerced and gives a solid if not terribly impressive haiku that Mayako recognizes is a love poem.  She glances at Aiko-sama and senses that something scandalous could be brewing but keeps it to herself.  The rest of the gathered samurai perform admirably but not with much distinction and it is obvious that many are ill prepared for these less martial pursuits.  Asako Shizu-sama seems to be greatly enjoying putting these young samurai to test and watches with great interest.

The painting contest begins shortly after the poetry contest.  Shiatari, Mayako, Takeshi and Aiko-sama all set up near each other set to work trying to produce something worthwhile.  Doji Aiko-sama tries to strike up a pleasant but tense conversation with Shiatari but the two women end up exchanging veiled threats followed by outright insults by the young Bayushi.  Aiko finishes her piece quickly and leaves their presence.

Bayushi-san smiles to herself, feeling smug and superior.  She finishes her work, a piece depicting sunset with a lone samurai standing on a stone before a waterfall.  A scorpion sits on another stone in the middle of the stream next to a swimming frog.  The piece is well received and the Scorpion bushi is lauded.  

Mayako created a simple scene of a tree with falling leaves on the wind, a striking piece that also impressed the judges.  Her mother fans herself gently but her overall disposition seems pleased though not overly so.  The young Phoenix spends her time admiring the other works and finds surprising details that are missed by others; a sparrow’s nest in a piece about the Kaiu wall and the hordes of the Sahdowlands.  In particular she spots a beautiful woman in Mirumoto Rai’s artwork and immediately glances to Aiko-sama who seems quite impressed.  The wheels continue turning.

_*[I allowed the characters to draw their pieces of artwork, they both made sketches and I gave them three free raises for doing so, neither rolled well and so they got three points each.  They both enjoyed this and I would recommend encouraging this as well. – GM’s note]*_

The competing samurai have a sumptuous dinner feast and relax from a day of contests.  Takeshi offers his new friends some tea he brewed, both were reluctant to try, still thinking he had ill born intentions but they relent and find that his tea is especially delicious.  Takeshi jokes, “I am glad that both of you turned out such excellent haiku today, I must find out where you both get your inspiration.”

Mayako seems distracted though especially after seeing Mirumoto Rai disappear followed by Doji Aiko-sama.  The young Phoenix excuses herself and follows the Crane courtier, but is easily spotted as Aiko slips out the bath of the bath house.  The scorpion stays and entertains Takeshi-san and Sukime who joins them.

Aiko turns flustered, “Agasha-san, are you lost?”

“Umm, I was trying to find the bath house?” Mayako answers, perhaps too quickly.

“You just passed it, shall I show you?” the Crane replies feigning help.

“Oh no I can find it from here,” Mayako turns and goes back to the bath house waiting for the Crane to continue on her way.  Aiko takes a moment and then continues on her way, Mayako follows once again utilizing her shameful skills in stealth, this time without being noticed.

She discovers that the young Mirumoto Rai and Doji Aiko are involved in a shameful tryst in an empty chamber.  She grins mischievously wondering how she can use this new found information to her advantage.

Meanwhile the Isawa karo and four Shiba bushi make their way through the feast hall catching Bayushi-san’s attention.   She stands to follow, Sukime and Takeshi following suit.  Their destination is clear to the private chambers of Asako Shizu-sama.  The four bushi stand outside the chamber doors while the karo enters.  A crowd is now forming at the commotion, trying their best to see what is going on.

The karo returns from the inner chamber with a look of horror on his face, He does his best to maintain his face and speaks, “I regret to announce that something shameful and terrible has occurred.  Our great lord, Asako Shizu-sama, daimyo of this mighty province ahs been slain in cold murder.  We have reason to suspect that his murderer may still be here within the castle, so regretfully I must request that none may leave until we find his murderer.  No servant of the Empress deserves such an ignoble death.”


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 25, 2010)

*Session 1: Tournament of the Samurai – Part 4*

_16th of the Dragon 1172 IC, Pale Oak Castle, home of Asako Shizu, Phoenix Daimyo_

The Isawa karo speaks firmly, “If anyone has any information about this murder please speak up, the honor of the Phoenix is at stake.”

A stalwart Lion clan samurai Ikoma Katsu speaks, “Hai, Isawa-sama I did see Mirumoto Rai-san leaving Asako-sama’s chambers.  He had a green cloth about his head.  Hida Fuya-san saw it as well.”

Hida Fuya, a stern rugged crab bushi nods, “Hai, I will vouch for Ikoma-san’s testimony.”  

Mirumoto Rai arrives just as he hears his name tied to this ghastly murder and protests his innocence, “No!  I could not have done it!”

“Mirumoto-san if you claim innocence, then where were you?” Shiba Reikun scowls, “Answer that!”

The Isawa karo nods glaring at the young Dragon.  Rai-san glances down, “I… I was wandering the halls alone.”

“Did anyone see you?” the Isawa karo demands.

“I don’t think so,” the Dragon bushi replies defeated.

Mayako speaks up having arrived shortly after the Dragon bushi, “That isn’t true Isawa-sama.  Mirumoto Rai-san is innocent he was…” she pauses considering her next words, “he was with Doji Aiko-sama they were together alone in a chamber.  He could not have done this, the two were sharing a passionate moment together as scandalous as that may be.”

There are gasps and whispers and the Phoenix karo frowns.

Mirumoto Rai looks defeated and admits his guilt, “Agasha-san is correct I was alone with Doji Aiko-sama… I was protecting her honor but it seems the Fortunes wish me to suffer for my sins.”

“Calm yourself Mirumoto-san, you do not have to protect me,” Doji Aiko-sama speaks drawing all eyes to her freshly bathed face.  Her kimono clings somewhat scandalously to her slight frame, her hair damp from a warm bath.  The Crane courtier bows her head solemnly, “Isawa Masahiro-sama you have my greatest condolences for this heinous crime but I must correct the details of Agasha-san’s testimony.”

“Please do,” the Isawa karo replies sternly.

“It is true I met in secret with Mirumoto-san but it was no an illicit encounter, we were discussing sensitive diplomatic matters that would further cement our two houses in an alliance.  These matters as you are no doubt aware of require a delicate touch, and secrecy is often the norm as is privacy,” she says with a narrowed glance to Mayako.

Shiatari taking moment to stab at her enemy quips, “Does your husband know about your private meetings?”

“Indeed he does and he approves of them, we serve our clan equally and I would never shame my husband with such shameful acts as Agasha-san has described.  I am sure she merely mistook our private meeting for something far more, it is a forgivable action.  Isawa-sama I apologize for this impertinence and please Mirumoto-san he was only trying to protect me and the honor of his house, he is young and foolish,” Aiko finishes with a respectful bow.

“You have always acted with honor Doji-san and I will accept your testimony,” the karo nods.  He turns to those gathered, “We still must find this murderer and bring him to justice, as I have said before none may leave these premises until we have solved this matter.”

*[In the text of the adventure revealing the affair between Rai and Aiko is supposed to end with both seeking seppuku to cleanse their shame.  But my version of Doji Aiko differs considerably from her as written she is a far craftier and more ruthless woman, think Atia from the HBO series Rome.  She is also higher status than the players and was able to use her “honorable” testimony to supersede Mayako’s testimony.  It was an interesting moment and the players incidentally made two enemies in one fell swoop there, although technically Aiko was already Shiatari’s enemy.  It was a fun scene to be sure.  – GM’s note]*

Mayako’s mother approaches the samurai-ko gently fanning herself, “The honor of the Phoenix must be upheld, I have offered your services to Isawa Masahiro-sama, Asako Shizu-sama’s karo.  Do everything you can to find this murderer and bring them to justice.  He is expecting you.”

The karo sighs shaking his head sadly as the two samurai-ko enter the late Shizu-sama’s chambers.  His corpse kneeling in front of a tipped over desk with a Dragon marked blade in his back.  Isawa-sama summons an eta, Chop, to assist in the investigation as Mayako and Shiatari examine the scene.  Neither is especially trained in investigation but they find clues easy enough.

Mayako examines the wound and finds that the blade killed the aging Phoenix almost immediately.  Shiatari can see that the strike was done by a well trained hand that knew the right point to strike for the most effect.  Both spot a shred of green cloth in his hands which they command Chop to retrieve for them.

Chop does so and hands it to Mayako who quips, “Curious.”

“Curious, more like suspicious,” Shiatari replies glancing down at the Phoenix corpse.

“He died instantly,” she says dangling the cloth, “so how did this get into his hands?”

“It was planted, obviously,” Shiatari says with a sarcastic tone.

“So you think someone is trying to frame the Dragon?” Mayako questions.

“We can’t assume that yet, this could be misdirection to make us think that the Dragon may not ultimately be involved.  But it is suspicious,” Shiatari quips in thought.

“We need to interview witnesses,” Mayako suggests heading towards the two men who saw ‘Mirumoto Rai’.  Shiatari follows falling in step and behind them the already forgotten eta Chop.

*[Neither character is skilled in investigation, but utilizing their knowledge of Kenjutsu, Medicine, and basic Perception they were able to piece together a few clues from a few excellent rolls.  And yes Chop was quickly forgotten, poor guy. – GM-s note]*

Ikoma Katsu regards the women with a proper bow, Hida Fuya follows suit though less proper.  Mayako questions them, “We are investigating the murder; you said you saw Mirumoto Rai-san?”

Katsu-san nods, “Yes I thought I saw him leaving Asako-sama’s chambers with a green cloth about his face.  I was sure it was him, perhaps it was?  But who am I to doubt the words of Doji Aiko-sama.”

Shiatari focus on Hida-san, “So you saw him as well?”

“I, I am not sure it was dark but Ikoma-san saw him, it must have been him I suppose.  Why would someone dress up as Mirumoto-san, no man of honor would do such a thing.  It must have been Mirumoto-san or perhaps another Dragon,” Hida-san replies.

“I agree not even the Scorpion are that low,” Ikoma-san responds then clears his throat, “I am sure I saw a Dragon and servants milling about.”

“Servants?” Shiatari says out loud to herself, looking around for the ‘invisible’ servants that scurry about the castle.  She smiles with a bow, “Thank you for your time.”  She motions for Mayako to follow and the two start questioning servants.  After a few inquiries they find a servants that was close to Shizu-sama’s chambers polishing the floor.

The aging man keeps his eyes down to the floor, dressed in simple yet clean clothes.  Shiatari commands, “Did you see anyone going to Asako-sama’s chambers?”

“Great samurai, I am but a humble servant,” the old servant replies.

“Speak,” Shiatari replies coldly.

“I… I did see Shiba Reikun-sama going to Asako-sama’s chambers.  Just before the murder, I swear it is the truth great samurai,” the servant pleads.

Mayako adds, “Are you sure of this?”

“Yes, great samurai,” the servant visibly shakes with fear.

The two turn from the servant without another word and decide to find Shiba Reikun immediately.  Without much recourse the samurai-ko barge into Reikun-san’s quarters shocking the trouble bushi.  Reikun-san glares stammering loudly, “Get out these are my private chambers!”

“We are investigating the murder of Asako-sama, we have reason to believe you may know something of it,” Shiatari replies coolly.

Mayako adds, “What do we do now?”

Reikun seethes, “How dare you, are you accusing me of murder?  I am an honorable servant of Asako-sama!  We all know it was the Dragon, search their chambers!”

Shiatari shrugs then notices Chop, “Chop fetch the karo and his guards, and we will wait here.”

Reikun grimaces, “I will have your heads for this!”

When Isawa-sama arrives the two samurai-ko request to search the room.  Mayako finds trace signs of blood near his bed mat and turns it over to find a bundle of green cloth stained with blood.  Reikun caught red handed throws himself at the feet of his lord and confesses in whole to the murder, much to the shock of everyone in the room.

*[I allowed Mayako a Perception + Medicine roll TN 20 and she passed it with ease and discovered the blood.  The jig was up for Reikun and the murder was solved.  – GM’s note]*

Isawa-sama seems even more troubled but gives his thanks to Mayako and Shiatari.  Shiba Reikun is hauled away to be held for execution, a somber end to an eventful evening.

Outside the chamber Takeshi is waiting with a smile, “Well that was interesting, I am glad we can put that ugliness behind us.”

“Hopefully it won’t spark any retaliation,” Shiatari adds.

Mayako shrugs not overly concerned, “I wonder why Shiba Reikun did it?”

Takeshi starts walking, “We may never know.  So you two ready for the dance contest tomorrow?”

“You really think the contest will continue after this?” Mayako questions, “Sure why not, it is what Shizu-sama would have wanted probably.  It seems only honorable to finish it.”

“Well in that case, I think I will need some lessons?” Shiatari adds coyly.

“Me too,” Mayako chips in embarrassed.

“Never fear, Takeshi-sensei is here to save the day,” the Sparrow bushi jokes.  He spends the evening showing them many proper dances and instructs them as best as he can to help them in tomorrow’s event.  Both samurai-ko also spend time ‘refreshing’ the finer points of the tea ceremony in anticipation of the final event.

*[This gives both characters 2 free raises for the dance competition and the 1 free raise for the Tea Ceremony; they really lack the courtly skills.  – GM’s note]*

_17th of the Dragon 1172 IC, Pale Oak Castle, home of Asako Shizu, Phoenix Daimyo_

The morning is a somber mood, but the samurai continue with the tournament, beginning with the dance contest.  Doji Aiko-sama goes first and does a traditional dance that is marred by her lack of focus but she performs admirably.  Agasha Mayako-san performs a slow traditional dance that although aesthetically pleasing does not overly impress the judge.  Several more samurai perform admirable if acceptable dances but none standout till Bayushi Shiatari having donned a new mask performs a spectacular dance inspired by the flow of water along her overly long sleeves and grace to accentuate her already practiced maneuvers.  The judge is very impressed.

This act is followed by Himura Natsuko who is wearing a scandalously short kimono, it stops above her knees, and her shoulders and arms are exposed.  The beautiful ronin performs an intense dance inspired the power of the typhoon and a leaf caught in it’s torturous grasp.  The dance titillates and entrances most of the men in the audience as she dances to the high pace of the taiko drums.  In the end she performs quite well and leaves most of her onlookers breathless.

*[Shiatari rolled very well and got 4 points total for her display while Mayako rolled poorly and only got 2 points.  Her mother was not overly impressed. – GM’s note]*

The final contest is subdued and most of the contestants perform satisfactorily, only one contestant actually broke his tea set and two Unicorn samurai had no idea what they were doing at all.  By the end of the contest the samurai were eager to see how well thy had done and who would be crowned the winner of the contest.

Isawa Masahiro-sama gives a short speech espousing the virtues of peace in light of the heinous murder and then announces that Bayushi Shiatara is the victor.  There is much praise for the Scorpion bushi, especially from Takeshi and Mayako.  Isawa-sama offers her an ancient yet beautiful fan with the Phoenix mon emblazoned on it.  She accepts the gift gracefully after properly refusing it two times.

That evening Takeshi meets his new found friends in the courtyard carrying his travel gear, “It has been a pleasure Mayako-san, Shiatari-san I hope that we cross paths in the future.  Congratulations on your well earned victory as well,” he says with a knowing grin.

Mayako is saddened to see her newfound friend go, “I hope to see you soon as well Takeshi-san.”

“Take care of yourself Takeshi,” Shiatari adds.  With that the young Sparrow bushi turns and sets out upon more adventure, secretly hoping that their paths will once again cross as well.

_17th of the Dragon 1172 IC, Letter to the Emerald Serpent_

The murder of Asako Shizu-sama was executed to my satisfaction.  Shiba Reikun will die for his actions but the end result fits my needs.  I will see to it that a more amenable daimyo for our needs will be put into power.  The Dragon cub performed adequately, though his conviction is lacking.  He may not be suitable for further tasks.  I will continue as planned.

Your servant,

Red Blossom Cherry

*[This is an interlude hinting at greater things.  – GM’s note]*


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 26, 2010)

_*The Journal of Agasha Mayako as written by her player.  This covers the events of the first adventure and gives an interesting look at a rather interesting shugenja.  - GM's note*_

*Journal Entry 1*

I have exciting news! I was sharing riddles with Yoko today like usual and she happened to mention that there is going to be a samurai tournament in a few days! As soon as she said it I just knew I had to enter it. There is no better way to show Mother how good I’m getting at my spells. She doesn’t like to watch me practice. So, I asked Mother if I could participate and she agreed!! I’m so excited I’m going to go practice right now! I wish I knew what exactly we were doing in this competition…

~Mayako 

*Journal Entry 2*

We arrived at Pale Oak Castle today and I’ve never seen so many people! Every clan has been represented all the way from the Crab to the Sparrow. I made a couple of friends. One is a member of Scorpion Clan and a very interesting woman. Her name is Bayushi Shiatari. It turns out she is actually working for my family right now to pay off some debt but it’s no matter. We instantly became friends and I have a feeling we will stay that way for a long time. The other person I met was Suzume Takeshi. He is a member of Sparrow Clan and has hair the color of the sun. I joked that his hair was unfashionable but I think I actually like it. He kept trying to get me and Shiatari to drink sake with him but we weren’t THAT gullible. Though I have to admit the flirtation was nice, hehe! Good heavens, I need to get out of the castle more often. Anyway, he kept going on and on about how good he was at poetry. I admit that it is a clever skill to have if you plan to entertain the courts all your life, but it seems kind of useless at a tournament like this. Poetry won’t keep you alive in the heat of battle. He seemed like a nice enough fellow though and I look forward to speaking with him again.

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 3*

WHAT IS THE WORLD COMING TO?! When I hear about a samurai tournament, I think sword fighting or, in my case, Shugenja against combatants to prove our strength and honor. But what do I find out? This competition is actually a test of courtly skills! We have to show our prowess in poetry, painting, dancing, and the tea ceremony. What kind of joke is this? I realize that all samurai must have some common knowledge of how to properly act in court but, to have a competition of these skills? It seems like a great waste of time to me. Luckily, I know a little bit more than most since I was raised in an Agasha home, but I’m still no graceful courtier. Shiatari seemed to be just as much at a loss as I when we heard the news. We asked Takeshi to give us a lesson in poetry, who gracefully complied, but neither one of us felt any more confident. So, Shiatari and I devised a plan to sneak into his room tonight and borrow some of his poetry books so that we can get some “inspiration.” Haha! I’m starting to really like this Shiatari girl. It’s almost time to go meet her. Wish me luck!

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 4*

Wow, so much has happened today. I will begin with my exploits of last night. I managed to successfully sneak to Takeshi’s room with Shiatari (not without some annoyance from Sukime), but unfortunately Takeshi wasn’t asleep when I snuck into his room. He caught me red-handed and had me and Shiatari stuck in a difficult situation. Thank the gods he was an agreeable man and let us go under the condition that I must return the favor someday. I do not know what exactly this “favor” implies, but it was the only way we could resolve the situation. Not only did he stay silent about our scandalous behavior, he also gave us some more poetry lessons! Takeshi really is a nice guy. This morning we had the poetry and painting competitions. I was extremely nervous when I got up to recite my poem, but I managed to get it all out. The judges didn’t seem impressed but I don’t think they hated it either. Shiatari did really well. She must be more used to speaking in front of crowds than I. And of course, Takeshi did wonderful. The judges loved him. I noticed an interesting exchange between a member of the Dragon clan and a member of the Crane clan at the poetry recital. The Dragon, Mirumoto Rai, recited a very well written poem that sounded very much like a love poem. He kept glancing over at Doji Aiko (the Crane), who acted pleased by his passionate poem. No one else seemed to notice this, but I thought it was quite interesting. Especially since Doji Aiko is a married woman. I questioned Rai-san about his inspiration for his poem afterwards, and he acted suspiciously flustered. Anyway, the next competition was painting and I did really well at that. I painted a tree with falling leaves and the judges seemed genuinely impressed by it. 

I took a look at the other paintings and noticed some odd details in a few. There was one samurai, a Crab whose name I can’t seem to remember, who painted a scene of Crab Clan samurai fighting at the Kaiu wall and if you looked closely, there was a sparrow’s nest in a tree behind them. Now, I might be overanalyzing this, but it seemed to symbolize that the sparrow was being protected by the Crab warriors. Could it mean that the Sparrow Clan and the Crab Clan have some sort of alliance? I don’t know if the symbolism is actually meant to be there or what exactly that means if it is, but it was an interesting detail nonetheless. Also, when I closely inspected Rai-san’s painting, I noticed a young woman hidden in the background that looked very much like Aiko-chan (surprise, surprise). I was quite certain at that point that something was going on between those two. 

Moving on, later that night I noticed Rai-san and Aiko-chan leave the courtyard in the same direction at almost the same time. I felt the need to follow them and confirm my suspicions. After being spotted by Aiko-chan I made sure to be more careful while following (I need to practice my Ninjitsu some more) and spied on them making love. I wasn’t sure what to do now that I had such scandalous knowledge so I left without disturbing them. It didn’t take long after leaving them when I noticed a crowd forming at the opposite end of the hall. When I got there, I found out that Asako Shizu-Sama had been murdered. A Lion and Crab both testified that they had seen Rai-san leaving Shizu-sama’s chambers clothed in green. Everyone was quick to blame the poor Dragon who had actually been busy banging a married Crane. When he got there, he swore up and down that he was not responsible for Shizu-sama’s death but had no way to prove himself without revealing what he had really been doing. I couldn’t let the real killer get away with this despite my reluctance to make new enemies, so I vouched for his whereabouts by relating what I had seen. Of course, everyone was horrified and Rai-san almost confessed when that stupid Aiko had to swoop in and twist the truth. She convinced everyone that they had been discussing peace treaties between the Dragon and Phoenix clans and had to do so in secrecy. What a bunch of ****! I couldn’t believe that anyone actually believed her but there was nothing I could say to convince them otherwise. So, they got away with adultery and now I have two people that would stab me in the back the first chance they get. 

Anyway, Mother put me and Shiatari in charge of investigating the murder. After looking around his room a bit, we deduced that he had been killed instantly and had had a piece of green cloth planted in his hand. It seemed that somebody was trying to frame a Dragon. We asked the witnesses about what they had seen and finally found a servant who had actually seen the culprit. Shiba Reikun-Sama was the murderer. I knew we had no time to lose so we immediately went to his chambers and barged in without warning. It was obvious he was hiding something by his nervous actions and furious shouts for us to leave. Shiatari sent Chop to get the karo and his guards while we stayed and made sure he didn’t do anything. Once they arrived, we asked Reikun-sama if we could search his room and now that the karo was here, there was no way he could deny our request. We found his bloody clothes and proved that he was in fact the murderer. Mother was so pleased with me! She actually said that I did a decent job! And she never gives out compliments! Ah but it has been a long day. I must get some rest since the rest of the competition is tomorrow.

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 5*

We had the dancing and tea ceremony competition today and I thought I did pretty well but apparently it wasn’t good enough. I didn’t win the contest. Shiatari won and I am happy for her, though I do harbor a bit of jealousy at her fortune. Mother would have been so happy if I had won. Oh well! There’s always next year, right? I was sad to say goodbye to Takeshi. I have enjoyed his company these last few days. He seemed excited to get back on the road though. He obviously loves traveling. As for good news though, Shiatari will continue to stay with us. I’m glad I get to keep at least one friend. We are returning home in a few hours and I am anxious to see Yuki again. I hope the servants have been feeding him properly.

~Mayako


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 26, 2010)

Double post  whoops.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 29, 2010)

Session tonight, should be fun, I plan to hold our first combat, plus zombies and the dangers of Maho.


----------



## Vanifae (Jul 30, 2010)

*Session 2: Painful Regrets – Part 1*

_19th of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Pale Oak Castle_

“I’m bored,” Sukime whines as she sits in the large open chamber with her sisters.

Bayushi-san shrugs, “Quiet down, we can’t do anything till you mother is done, now be quiet.”

Sukime sighs waving her wooden sword about, “I’m tired of just sitting around, I want to do something!”

“Settle down, Sukime-chan, once mother is done we will be heading home, and not before.  Now have patience,” Mayako adds, but the boredom was getting to her too.  Two days had passed since the Tournament and all they had done was wait around and spend all day lounging about.  The time was not very exciting and not all that entertaining either, she was beginning to day dream when she notices a low born servant enter the chamber.

“Lady Agasha-sama, your mother requests you and Bayushi-sama’s presence,” the servant bows.

The two samurai-ko leave immediately to see just what Ayame-sama needed of them.  Hopefully this was a sign that they would be leaving soon.  Ayame-sama focuses her attention on the papers arrayed before her, “I will need to stay a few days longer, you will go on ahead and take your sisters home.  I will also need you to deliver a gift to Lady Shion; I planned to see her after our visit here. You may stay with her a few days, you can visit with Tetsuo, and you went to school with him I believe.”

“Of course mother,” Mayako bows.  

“You leave in the morning.  Dismissed,” her mother finishes and both samurai-ko leave.

Finally they were leaving; the journey home would be a welcome change to the boredom of lounging around the castle. There was little time to think of the time ahead a commotion in the main yard drew their attention.  A guest had just arrived that caused quite the stir in the yard.  His mon bore the heraldry of the Seppun family; he dismounts easily ignoring the servants and approaches the gathered sisters and the Scorpion bushi.  The young samurai is handsome and bears an honorable manner, his daisho glimmer in the Spring evening sun.  

“Cousin!” the Seppun samurai smiles, “It is so nice to see you, when does the Tournament begin?”

Mayako smiles, “It’s been over for a few days now, Nobutada.  You missed the whole thing.”

“Really, I tried to get here as quickly as I was able.  Is auntie here?” Nobutada replies.

Mayako smirks, “Yes she is, but she is a little busy at the moment.”

“Well I will try and speak with her as soon as I am able why don’t we go catch up,” the young Seppun bushi shrugs.

_*[I have another character to add who is also a shugenja so I decided to bolster their strength with another bushi.  Seppun Nobutada is Mayako’s cousin on her mother’s side.  He is a very honorable and idealistic individual with a deadly sword arm, though not as deadly Bayushi Shiatari.  GM’s note]*_

_20th of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Pale Oak Castle_

The morning comes quickly; Nobutada accompanies the young samurai-ko astride his mighty steed.  Bayushi-san receives a cold glance from the young Seppun heir, his trust in the Scorpion bushi low.  Both Keiko and Sukime rest inside a wagon driven by a low born servant.  Mayako leads the group out of Pale Oak Castle and along the road south to Sweet Plum Province.  By mid afternoon gray clouds fill the sky and a slight drizzle fills the air.  Nobutada shifts uncomfortably on his horse as the drizzle turns to outright rain; a Spring storm unleashes its fury on the traveling samurai.

By nightfall the group is soggy, wet, and miserable.  They set up camp for the evening and try to keep warm as best they can a futile effort against the ravages of the storm.  Nobutada glances at Shiatari with contempt, “So, Bayushi-san, you carry the blade like a warrior, have you been in many battles?”

“A few,” she replies dismissively.

“Tell me of one of your great battles, Bayushi-san,” the Seppun bushi inquires eyeing her carefully.

“I would rather let my blades speak for me,” the samurai-ko replies, “Perhaps you can entertain us with your war stories, Seppun-san.”

“I have seen battle, but my proudest moment was competing in the Topaz Championship, I did not win but I competed with honor and brought glory to the family name.  Just as I am sure you did in the contest, Mayako-kun?” Nobutada smiles from under his rain hat.

Mayako blushes, “I didn’t actually win cousin, Shiatari did.”

“Oh… I am sure she won with honor,” Nobutada says dismissively.

Shiatari shrugs, “I did what was expected of me, nothing less.”

Nobutada lets the conversation go, his suspicions of the Bayushi bushi not yet abated but needing rest for another rainy and muddy day of travel.  Rest was fitful for the samurai but sufficient if not overly enjoyable.  Morning comes quickly and the storm has not abated, nerves are growing short and misery is high in the air.

_21st of the Dragon, 1172 IC, South Road in Sweet Plum Province_

The second day of rain and misery pours down on the beleaguered samurai.  By nightfall the lights of North Border Village are visible flickering through the rain and trees that lined the South Road.  Lightning flashes in the sky, briefly framing an over turned merchant’s cart, illuminating five figures in the darkness briefly.  A flash of steel and a mortal cry breaks the constant drone of the storm.

The three young samurai dismount and advance forward suspecting the worse as the merchant’s guard falls in the rain.  Blood, mud, and rain scattering all around the cart.  The bandits, for what else could they be but bandits turned their focus on the fallen guard, perhaps oblivious of the approaching samurai.

Nobutada breaks the silence as he approaches, “Throw down your weapons in the name of the Empress!”  His command turns the focus on the bandits on the samurai.  A flash of lightning gives the samurai their first good look of the bandits and the sight chills both Mayako and Shiatari to the bone.

The flesh of these ruthless men was pale and discolored.  Their heads lolled at odd angles, decay setting into the skin and tissue.  They wore crude armor and wielded crude weapons, but the most disturbing element of all was their eyes… they glimmered with a foul light.

Nobutada steeled himself against the fear that shook his allies and raised his blade as the zombies lunged forward!

*[This was our first combat of the game and it was pretty intense, more on that next time!  Plus some suspicious characters and a mystery to be solved! – GM’s note]*


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 1, 2010)

*Session 2: Painful Regrets – Part 2*

_21st of the Dragon, 1172 IC, South Road outside of North Border Village_

_*[Combat was fun but Fear is a brutal and I had to do some hasty rulings to keep this encounter semi-fun for Mayako since she rolled super poorly for most of the combat or only had 1-2 dice to roll for her abilities.  Both Shiatari and Nobutada performed well, although Shiatari ended this combat with the most damage taken out of the players.  Overall I think we all enjoy the combat system. – GM’s note]*_

The zombies lurch forward driven by dark powers infesting their rotting bodies.  Mayako stumbles in her spell casting shaken by the fear of these, but is able to coax the kami to create a strong blast of air that whips the undead creatures but fails to knock them down.  The young shugenja can feel the presence of an ancestor watching her fight.

Shiatari leads the charge into the midst of the undead bandits her blade finding purchase in dead flesh, but the foul thing does not slow.  Nobutada strikes at the same zombie hoping to cut it down but the terrible blow does not slow its advance.  The creatures swarm about the two bushi one striking the Scorpion samurai-ko in her shoulder drawing blood and pain.  The strike would have killed a lesser woman outright but the bushi focuses her will swallowing her fear and trusting in the guidance of her training.

Mayako stumbles once again through her casting and fails to unleash the awesome power of the kami; the cold rain does little to aid her mood.  A male spectral voice chastises her, “No wonder you failed in winning the tournament, you can barely muster the skill to cast a simple spell!” 

Mayako hisses, “Not now!”

_*[I was bringing in Mayako’s Haunted disadvantage, I still did not do as much as I would have liked but at least got it started.  Hello Agasha Tenchi, may you make for interesting times.  – GM’s note]*_

Shiatari slashes quickly with her ancestral blade but still the creature does not slow.  Nobutada though turns his attention to another zombie and takes its head with a skillful strike. It drops into the bloody mud slick road with a thump.  Mayako continues to fumble through her spell casting while Shiatari and Nobutada turn the tables on the undead cutting two more down quickly with skillful strikes.  The assault is not without danger though as another bandit violently slams the Bayushi warrior in her ribs causing her to falter, blood filling her mouth.

Mayako focuses her will and break free of the fear gripping her; she knows that her allies are counting on her.  She summons the will of Osano-wo from the skies and then knocks a zombie down with a well placed air spell.  Nobutada finishes the final zombie with a downward strike and then turns Shiatari, “Are you alright, Bayushi-san?”

Shiatari nods as Mayako casts a water spell to ease her wounds, “Thank you.”

“I wonder where these creatures came from,” Nobutada ponders.

“If we were closer to the Kaiu Wall, I would say the Shadowlands; but obviously we are not,” Mayako replies thinking.

“No thanks to you Mayako-san, your display of skill brought nothing but shame to your great name,” her ancestor groans with sadness.

“Hush you, I did as well as I could,” Mayako replies to her ghostly ancestor, “I didn’t see you actually helping.”

“Such disrespect for your honored ancestor is unacceptable!”  Agasha Tenchi-sama reprimands the shugenja.

Nobutada raises a brow as his cousin argues with unseen and unheard ancestor, “Well… perhaps we can discuss this once we are out of the rain.  The village is not far.”

Shiatari turns her attentions to the merchant goods.  The wagon was still usable and the beasts that were pulling it were in fine shape if a little shaken.  She smirks; the goods could be taken as spoils.  Her smile quickly turns to a frown when a thin spindly merchant crawls out from behind his goods, thankful that he is still alive and bowing graciously to the samurai that saved him.  

Shiatari mutters under her breath, “What a waste.”

North Border Village is a cozy little place, although not very remarkable in the slightest.  The Laughing Carp Teahouse sits on the outskirts of the village closest to the South Road; the warmth, shelter, and the smell of tea and food is far too much a comfort to pass it up in the midst of this spring storm.  The interior is cozy and plain but clean and warm; the elderly owner greets the samurai with a bow showing them much honor and deference to their elevated stations.  The kind and grateful words of the merchant help to give the small group a hero’s welcome, though he omits the details of the bandits being the walking dead.

Nobutada speaks, “I rarely stay in travel inns, are they always this plain?”

“Mind your manners, Seppun-san; it is warm and dry in here that is all we need,” Shiatari says quietly.

Sukime and Keiko are both thankful to be out of the wagon and in some place warm away from the rain.  Mayako minds her sisters while listening to the variety of conversations in the room with a trained ear.  

“Remember that sun-haired samurai that passed through here a few days ago?  He was quite the fellow…” she hears on patron say.

Another patron mutters, “Good riddance to those Green Cap bandits!”

“Junko is lucky to be alive!  She should be thankful that the young master came along when he did or those bastard bandits would have raped her for sure, or worse!” Another patron says between sips of tea.

_*[Although it isn’t said directly yet, Junko is the tea hostess, this will be important later on.  – GM’s note]*_

The tea hostess, a young plain faced girl sees to the needs of the samurai and even provides a fresh book for Keiko to read, replacing one that was damaged from the rains.

Mayako smiles, “Oh that was quite nice of you.”

The tea hostess bows, “Think nothing of it great samurai, I cannot read and the book does me little good.  I hope she enjoys it.”

Keiko replies softly, “Thank you.”  She turns her attentions to reading the book.

Mayako smiles, though it fades as Sukime slams the table with her wooden sword spilling tea and plates.  Mayako scowls “Clean this up Sukime!  Right now!”

“I was just practicing,” her youngest sister replies.

“Oh please do not trouble yourself great samurai, I will clean this up.  It is no trouble,” the tea hostess replies already cleaning the mess.

Mayako rolls her eyes, “She is going to be a spoiled brat before long.”

Sukime grins and continues playing or training as she calls it.  Mayako turns her attention to the zombies from the road, “Do you think we should ask about them?”  

Nobutada glances at the peasants, “I doubt mere peasants would know anything.”

“Peasants see more and know more than you think, Seppun-san,” Shiatari adds softly.

“I think we should tell them they may know something,” Mayako adds trying to take focus away from the building argument.

“I won’t stop you,” Shiatari replies taking a sip of her tea, “but I think we should speak with Lady Shion first.”

“As much as I hate to admit it cousin, I agree with the Scorpion,” Nobutada agrees.

“Hmm, fine it can wait till the morning; I am curious about one thing though.  I overheard that the tea hostess had an encounter with Green Cap bandits, probably the same bandits that those zombies used to be,” the Phoenix shugenja ponders.

“Ask the peasant girl then,” Nobutada adds drinking his tea.

Mayako turns to the tea hostess, “Excuse me, Junko-san?  Could you tell us about your encounter with the Green Cap bandits?”

“I… I would not wish to bore you with such a tale great samurai,” Junko replies looking downwards.

“No please, I would like to hear it, it sounds like quite the story,” Mayako encourages.

“Of course, Agasha-sama,” the tea hostess bows, “I… I was taking a walk.  I enjoy the fire flies in spring.  It was after dark and I should have not strayed far but they were so beautiful that night I lingered to watch.  Three men came at me from the woods, I recognized them as Green Cap bandits and ran but they over powered me.”  The young girl looks away in shame.

Nobutada speaks, “Then what happened, peasant?”

“I thought I was going to die or worse but the young master appeared, he must have been out riding… perhaps the Fortunes were smiling upon me but he chased the bandits off and saved my life.  Truly the young master is a great man and I owe him much.  I hear some of the bandits were caught later and hung, serves them right,” Junko finishes.

Shiatari dismisses the peasant girl and then speaks to Mayako, “Sounds like your old friend is quite the man now.”

Nobutada stands, “I have paid for our rooms; we should rest and see to Lady Shion first thing in the morning.  I am sure she will want to know about those creatures we destroyed on the road.”

Mayako nods, “Hai, I think that is for the best.”


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 1, 2010)

*Session 2: Painful Regrets – Part 3*

_22nd of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Residence of Isawa Shion aka Lady Shion_

The morning air is cool but pleasant; the skies are overcast and gray but otherwise much more palatable then the storms of the past few days.  Lady Shion’s home is a modest structure, much larger than any villager but a far cry from the wealth and power of Pale Oak Castle or Sweet Plum Castle.  There is no army of servants; the trio of samurai counts perhaps twenty at best and another ten or so samurai on the grounds.  Lady Shion receives them in a modest open chamber overlooking her garden.  The older woman has a plump round face and a gentle if disarming smile.  Her body is enveloped by a voluminous orange and red kimono; tea is served by her servants, the pleasant scent filling the chamber.

Mayako offers the gift, a beautiful mirror with a marble frame, “My mother wanted you to have this, Shion-sama.  She is saddened she could not be here but there are pressing matters at Pale Oak Castle.”

“Shizu-sama’s murder,” Lady Shion replies, “A most terrible tragedy.  But I cannot accept such a gift.”

Mayako recognizing the proper ritual replies, “It would be my families honor to give this simple gift to your family.   In light of your late husband’s passing we wish to honor his memory with this humble gesture.”

“I could not; your family has always been good to us.  Your kind words are enough, please confer the same to your mother,” Lady Shion declines.

“Your family’s loyalty should be rewarded, Shion-sama,” Mayako offers the mirror a third time, “You would honor us more so than you know.”

“You have my thanks, Agasha-san; we shall place this mirror in a place of honor.  You do us much honor and distinction with this gift and on behalf of my family we thank you.  We are eternally honored and grateful for your family’s generosity,” Lady Shion accepts the gift with a bow.  She hands the mirror off to a servant.

Mayako bows glad to be done with the ritual, “Lady Shion we have a pressing matter that we should attend to first.  Have you had any strange occurrences as of late within your fief?”

“No I assure you Agasha-san, nothing is out of order.  Beyond the Green Cap bandits but my men have curtailed their attacks.  They know the punishment for interfering in our affairs,” Lady Shion replies confident in her response.

“We encountered the walking dead last night just outside the village on the South Road,” Mayako responds sharply.

“We dispatched the terrible creatures, but we fear that there something foul may be happening within this fief.  We will investigate the matter further… with your permission of course,” the last part added quickly as he realizes the possible insult to her honor and status.

Bayushi-san smirks staying silent, her wounds had healed in the night but she was still not at her best.  Mayako continues, “Nobutada-san is correct if a bit brash, we would like to look into the matter further, on behalf of my father.”

Lady Shion nods shock in her eyes, “This is the first I am hearing of such things.  Of course please investigate the matter further.  I will have my guards increase their patrols and be more vigilant.  If there is anything you require please just ask.  Also, you are all welcome to stay at my home as long as needed; we have prepared guest chambers for all of you and the children.  It would be our honor.”

“Thank you, Shion-sama,” Mayako bows.

“You are most welcome, but I must ask a favor of you, Agasha-san.  I believe you are familiar with my son Tetsuo, his father recently passed in a skirmish with the Dragon on the border.  I think he has taken his father’s death very hard and I can do little to change his mood.  Perhaps a friendly face could achieve what I cannot?  I am sorry to ask for such a favor but I only wish to see him happy once more,” Lady Shion looks downward, sadness in her eyes.

Mayako gulps, “Of… of course it would be no trouble.”

“Thank you,” she looks up with a simple smile, “I should attend to my duties then, if you need anything my servants will attend to them.  I hope your investigation roots out this corruption quickly.”

The children are lead to their room and the three young samurai are left to consider their next move.  Nobutada breaks the silence, “I am still troubled by the events from last night.”

“As am I, we should start our investigation in the village; it is possible the peasants may know something Shion-sama does not.  At the very least they may have seen something worthwhile,” Shiatari finally speaks.

Nobutada seems dubious of the plan, “What could peasants possibly know?”

“They see more then you think Seppun-san,” she chides.

“I agree with Shiatari-san,” Mayako interjects, “we should start in the village but that does not help with my other problem.  How do I approach Tetsuo-san without it being… awkward?  I don’t just want to tell him that his mother asked me to spend time with him.  It would not seem genuine.”

Shiatari nods, “Why not take him with us on the investigation, we could all spend time together and it would seem quite natural.  It concerns his home as well.”  The Scorpion bushi rises, “That would be what I would do.  Simple and efficient.  I am going to place my things in my room, call on me when you are ready to begin.”

Nobutada watches her go then speaks softly, “How well do you know this Scorpion, cousin?  Do you really trust her?”

“Shiatari-san?  I trust her, she is a good friend, cousin,” Mayako responds defensively.

“That is my point you trust her, but the Scorpion are not to be trusted.  She is playing a game, they always are.  I will be watching her, and if she shows any hint of betrayal I will end her,” Nobutada rises.

Mayako frowns, “I wish you would trust my judgment.”

Nobutada does not reply as he leaves.

The young shugenja frowns and orders a servant to take her to the young master.  Isawa Tetsuo is seated in his chambers reading and writing.  The shutters are pulled closed and a few candles are lit to provide light in the otherwise dark room.  Mayako bows as she enters, “Greetings Tetsuo-san.”

Tetsuo looks up with surprise, “May… Mayako-san, I heard you were here this is quite the surprise.”  The young master stands and bows, “Is your mother here?”

“No she could not make it, so we came on her behalf,” Mayako replies standing in the doorway nervously, “Your mother is a gracious host though and your home is wonderful.”

“You honor my family,” Tetsuo replies.

“I… I wish I could spend more time catching up but I have an investigation I must handle.  My friends and I fought zombies on the road outside the village.  I want to find out where they came from and remove the corruption before it worsens,” Mayako rambles out quickly.

Tetsuo’s eyes widen at the news, “How… how could such a thing happen way out here!  Were you injured?”

“No, but my friends were, they should recover,” she turns and then stops.  She glances over her shoulder, “Maybe you could assist us?  You know this village better than we do.  I would feel safer having you there.”

“Of course Mayako-san, let me summon my yojimbo,” the young master agrees.

The samurai leave for the village, making sure to have Sukime patrol the grounds of Lady Shion’s estate.  The young girl was insistent of being useful and thankfully her eldest sister found her a job that would hopefully keep her out of trouble at least until they returned.  The group of would be magistrates return to the road and find the bodies in various states of decomposition, some of the bodies having been drug to the side of the road by scavengers and the like.  They carefully inspect the bodies without actually touching them and determine that these men were Green Cap bandits were hung until dead within the last week or two.

_*[Mayako makes a pretty high Medicine + Intelligence roll and is able to glean a great deal of information about the bodies.  This provides them the first clue.  – GM’s note]*_

The investigation continues at Laughing Carp Teahouse, with the samurai questioning the heimin present about the strange occurrences.  They find little of use from speaking with the peasants but learn that four bandits were recently executed by an eta executioner named Knife.  His ‘home’ is on the outskirts of the village closest to the gallows.

The samurai arrive at the eta’s home.  Nobutada waits outside not daring to be in the presence of someone so unclean.  Shiba Hiro, Tetsuo’s yojimbo waits outside as well taking up a kneeling a position as he meditates.  Knife stands and bows to the samurai with a gruff anxious voice, “What can I do yah for, great samurai?”

Mayako speaks, “You executed four Green Cap bandits recently, what did you do with the bodies?”

“The Green Caps?  Oh them bandits oh yes I reckon that was what about two weeks ago maybe.  I remember them shaking and squealing when I done hung em’ good.  Serves them right the bastards.  I reckon I burned them I guess, what I normally do,” Knife replies.

“You don’t remember?” Shiatari frowns.

“Well I suppose… I mean I can recall getting the bodies ready to burn,” Knife says sheepishly.

Shiatari glances to Mayako and then contuse her questioning allowing her alluring beauty to work on the low-born peasant, “You can tell us, Knife, this is very important and no trouble will come to you.  You have my word, this is quite important.  I would be most pleased if you told us what happened.”

_*[Shiatari uses her Dangerous Beauty and Temptation skills to good effect here; she loses a point of honor for such a shameful display.  – GM’s note]*_

Knife smiles at the thought of the Scorpion’s favor, “Well you are very pretty great samurai and if I ain’t going to get into trouble.  It was late and I had the bodies all ready when Jun comes a calling you know.  She fed me some wine and showed me a good time.  I ain’t going to question why she was friendly like, she usually charges me double for the pleasure but it must have been my lucky day.  Her hair smelled so good we did what men do to pretty women in the late night.  I done passed out and when I came back in the morning the bodies was gone.  I figure I done must have done my duty, but I can’t recall for sure.”

Mayako blushes at the story, “Thank you Knife that was very helpful.  Where is this Jun?”

“She works out of the teahouse, they don’t let me in their often but she is usually there,” Knife responds gawking at the Bayushi beauty.

*[This leads to a pretty humorous mix-up.   – GM’s note]*

The group quickly departs for the teahouse once more there are not as many people about at this time of day.  A trio of travelers sits in a corner with conical straw hats obscuring their features.  A courtesan sits alone in a shameful outfit, drinking sake and generally looking to find business at her earliest convenience.  Junko the tea hostess greets the samurai with a bow.

Mayako speaks, “We need to speak with you in private.”  The young tea hostess complies and follows the group into a separate chamber.

“Why did you bring Knife drink after the bandit executions?” Shiatari commands.

“I did no such thing,” Junko replies throwing herself at the feet of the samurai, “I swear!”

“But Knife said you brought him sake, and slept with him,” the Scorpion responds growing annoyed.

“I did not; I am a simple tea hostess great samurai.  I swear,” Junko pleads.

“Jun we just need to know the truth,” Mayako adds with a softer tone.

“My name is not Jun great samurai, my name is Junko,” the hostess replies shaken.

_*[Mental note probably not a good idea to have characters named Jun and Junko in the same place, I blame myself for the mix-up.  I did laugh though.  – GM’s note]*_

The samurai glance at each other embarrassed at the identity mix up.  They allow the hostess to leave and fetch Jun instead.  Once again Nobutada and Shiba Hiro wait outside the room.  Jun is a scandalous woman; she is pretty for a peasant with a curvaceous form and shameful clothing that shows much skin and temptation.  She regards the samurai with indifference as she sits at a low table, “What do you want, noble samurai?  It’s twenty bu upfront, and I don’t usually do women.”

Shiatari grins, “This isn’t a business call, peasant.”  Despite her friend’s response Mayako blushes at the statement.

Mayako replies first, “Why did you bring Knife sake after the Green Cap bandit’s executions?  Knife says you drugged him.”

“I was paid to do so, so I did it, I was told to bring him sake and make sure he had a good time, whatever happened after that is his business,” Jun replies flippantly.

“And did he?” Shiatari questions.

“I am very good at what I do, so what do you think?” the courtesan replies taking a sip of her sake.

“That does not explain why you drugged him,” Mayako replies with force.

“I had no idea the sake was drugged I just did what I was paid for,” Jun shrugs.

“Who paid you then?” Shiatari gestures, placing her hand on the hilt of her ancestral blade.

“You don’t need to threaten me, noble samurai.  They didn’t pay for my loyalty, just my body.  I don’t know he wore a mask, I met them outside the teahouse they brought the money and the sake.  Told me to make sure Knife had a good time and left.  I figured it was a good score and I was being well paid.  It was business nothing more,” Jun waves her hand to emphasize her words.

“Anything else?” Mayako adds.

“Oh… well I guess I didn’t see his face but he had some kind of star like tattoo on his neck,” Jun responds with a shrug.

“Draw it for me,” Shiatari requests.

The courtesan shrugs and draws the tattoo as best as she could remember.  The samurai let her go on with her business.  The group goes about the village looking for the tattoo in question and continues their investigation but find no further information about this tattooed individual.  Eventually as late afternoon sets in Tetsuo must return to the manor to see to his duties.  

Mayako stops her childhood friend from going for a moment, “Tetsuo-san we should catch up tonight, and perhaps we can share some sake?  I would really like that; it can be our little secret.”

Tetsuo nods, “I would like that, I will see you tonight then.”

As Tetsuo and his yojimbo depart Nobutada turns to Mayako, “You had best protect your womanhood; the honor of our families demands it.”

“What?  I am just going to have a drink not sleep with him, cousin, stop being so… so…” she sighs in exasperation unable to find the words.

Shiatari simply grins but says nothing.

“I trust your judgment cousin.  There is a more important matter we should discuss.  I did not want to say anything earlier butt hat tattoo, I did see it.  It was on the neck of Tetsuo’s yojimbo,” Nobutada finishes.

_*[I had them all roll Perception to notice it, and he was the only one.  The plot thickens.  – GM’s note]*_

Mayako gasps, “I see why you didn’t say anything.  When I meet with Tetsuo-san tonight I will try and reveal this to him.  I can’t believe that his yojimbo would betray him like this.  Shameful.”

Shiatari seems distant, keeping her thoughts to herself.

Nobutada agrees, “Do what you think is best cousin but be careful.”  With that the group returns to Lady Shion’s estate.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 2, 2010)

*Session 2: Painful Regrets – Part 4*

_23rd of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Corrupted Shrine outside of North Border Village_

Mayako coughs, spitting up a foul coppery substance.  It is blood but thankfully not her own.  Not so thankfully her face is lying down in a pool of the foul substance, her eyes are covered and she feels that her hands and legs are bound.  She struggles against her bonds but find they do not give.  She coughs once more and cries out, “Where am I, anyone there?”

“You just couldn’t leave this alone, you had to push me,” the voice shocks Mayako as she realizes what is happening.

_Earlier…_

Mayako laughs as the two young shugenja catch up on their days and nights at the Isawa Shugenja School.  She takes a sip of her sake, “I don’t like to admit it but I miss those days.  They were hard at times but they seem so much easier then… less pressure I suppose?”

Tetsuo nods, “I understand, when I returned home my father was so proud, but he expected so much from me.  It was difficult to measure up, but I tried my best.  And now he is gone…”

“I am sorry Tetsuo-san” putting her cup down, “I can see that you miss him very much.”

“One day when I am stronger I will make the Dragon pay for what they have taken from me.  Honor demands it,” the young master sips at his cup.

“Vengeance begets more vengeance, Tetsuo-san,” Mayako replies looking away.  She shifts uncomfortably in place trying to find the right words, “How does your mother feel about this?”

“She does not know how I truly feel,” he replies darkly.

“You should talk to her, I am sure she worries about you,” Mayako says accidently knocking her cup over.  Tetsuo quickly reaches for it with his other hand, bandaged tightly.  He quickly withdraws his hand after he replaces her cup.

“You should be more careful,” he tries to joke.

“What happened to your hand?” Mayako questions.

“I went riding, I was careless and fell and cut my hand on a rock.  It was a rather foolish moment, I should have been more careful.  Thankfully my yojimbo saw to my injury, it should heal in a few days,” Tetsuo shrugs.

Mayako frowns, “Yes… your yojimbo that was another matter I needed to talk to you about Tetsuo-san.  It is kind of awkward though.”

“Go ahead.”

“Well the tattoo we were looking for, he has it, Nobutada-san saw it and I think he may be involved with these missing bandit corpses, the dark magic, everything in fact,” Mayako speaks softly trying to soften the blow of betrayal.

“Hiro-san?  That is troubling.  He has served my family for quite some time, he is one our most loyal retainers.  He has been my yojimbo since I returned from school.  This seems almost unbelievable, are you sure of this?” Tetsuo stammers quickly putting down his drink.

“I want to question him, we could do it together if you like but I want to be there to see with my own eyes,” Mayako requests.

“This seems a family matter now, I am sure I can handle it,” Tetsuo replies defensively.

“Be that as it may, my father is daimyo of this province.  So I will speak to him with or without your consent,” Mayako commands with more iron then usual.

Tetsuo bows his head, “Of course, should we do this now?”

“Yes,” Mayako replies much softer now.

Meanwhile Nobutada and Shiatari sit in another room together watching Sukime practice while Keiko reads.  Nobutada grumbles, “I hope she is okay, he better not try anything or Fortunes help him, I will have his head.”

Sukime pipes in, “What do you mean cousin?”

“Nothing,” Nobutada replies sourly.

Shiatari shrugs barely listening when she notices something out of the corner of her eye in the hallway.  A fleeting shadow perhaps, curious nonetheless, she excuses herself and follows into the empty hallway.  She pauses before she sees something move around the corner.  She follows quickly and finds and empty chamber with a single man kneeling in the dark room.

The figure is a stately samurai warrior with a traditional topknot and a plain orange, though pale, kimono.  His figure seems hazy and she can tell immediately that he is not physically present but some kind of shade or ghost.  Despite her fear the Scorpion bushi reaches out to touch the man and he turns to her and utters a single phrase before fading from sight, “Save him…”

Shiatari glances around the room and see the daisho of Tetsuo’s father.  She smiles to herself her suspicion seems to be confirmed for the moment.  She quickly returns to the chamber and speaks to Nobutada who seems anxious to do something other than wait, “We should check on your cousin.”

“Why she said she could handle herself, I don’t want to upset her again,” the Seppun bushi grumbles.

“I am not so much worried about her but the young master,” she smiles enjoying the play on words, “it is late and I would hate to see him try to take advantage of Mayako.  I think it’s only honorable to make sure nothing scandalous is taking place.”

Nobutada nods his eyes, “He better be keeping his hands to himself!”  Nobutada stomps toward the young master’s chambers but finds it curiously empty.  He turns to Shiatari, “Where is she?”

“I have been with you all evening, she obviously is not here, we should check the yojimbo’s quarters,” Shiatari shrugs.  The two bushi check the other room and find it too was empty.  They check the remainder of the estate and find there is no sign of Mayako, Tetsuo, or the yojimbo, Hiro.  They return to the yojimbo’s room and search it thoroughly finding blood on the floor and a slight trail leading out of the room towards the stable.  Two horses are missing.

Nobutada and Shiatari decide to mount a rescue.  Luck seems to be on their side as Nobutada can follow the fresh tracks.

_*[Nobutada made an unskilled Hunting check and made the roll, he spent a Void point to make it a skilled roll and got some lucky exploding dice to beat a TN of 20.  – GM’s note]*_

*****************************************************************************************************************

Shiba Hiro looks up with nonchalant grace as Tetsuo and Mayako enter his chambers.  Mayako sits down across from Hiro and speaks, “This is not easy to say, so I will just get to the point, I need to see your neck, Hiro-san.”

Hiro furrows his brow and glances to Tetsuo, who nods.  He does as directed and shows Mayako his neck revealing the star shaped tattoo.  Mayako frowns, “Just as I feared, we will need to-” 

She never finishes as Tetsuo slams a heavy vase into the back of her skull, knocking her out immediately.

*[I ran both of these scenes with frequent cuts to keep the suspense going.  When Mayako gets hit on the head I think I required an Earth roll or a Stamina roll not sure which but the TN was 20 and she failed.  The next scene for her was actually the beginning of this segment with her face down in the pool of blood.  – GM’s note]*

_Back to the Present…_

Shiatari and Nobutada pick their way through the forest following the trail when Shiatari notices someone following the two bushi.  She turns to see a small slim frame trying to hide behind a tree.  The Scorpion bushi rolls her eyes, “Sukime why are you following us?”

Sukime pokes her head out, “I wanted to help.”

“Little cousin you should not be here, we need to take her back,” Nobutada commands.

“We don’t have time, they have Mayako-san and who knows what twisted things the young master will do to her.  Bring her with us, if she wants to be a real samurai she might as well see what being a real one is like,” Shiatari shrugs.

“If harm comes to her you will have to answer to me,” Nobutada scowls, “come on little one.”

The trio continue through the woods and come upon a forgotten shrine; the structure is several centuries old with rooting wood and crumbling stone.  A fresh door has been put up on the front of the structure where two horses wait along with the kneeling form of the Phoenix yojimbo.

The samurai forego stealth and approach the meditating yojimbo.  Shiba Hiro speaks without looking up, “It would be for the best that you return to the estate and forget this place.”

Shiatari takes the lead, “Is Mayako inside?”

Nobutada raises a slight brow at the familiar tone but focuses on the task at hand.  The yojimbo replies calmly, “She is alone with the young master.  He made it clear he is not to be disturbed.”

“You won’t stop me,” Shiatari commands firmly.

Hiro stands, “I will do what honor demands.”  The Phoenix yojimbo sighs heavily as if a great burden is slowly moving off his shoulders.  He adds, “Do what you must Bayushi-san.”

“Show me your stance,” Shiatari challenges the yojimbo.

*[Now typically a true ‘honorable’ challenge would have to go through the each of their lords.  But what is samurai action without a duel to the death in the unlikeliest of places.  This was our first Iaijutsu duel so it was it a little slow while I made sure we did it right.  It was very cool and we found out that Shiatari is actually pretty good at these being a Bayushi bushi.  – GM’s note]*

The yojimbo nods and accepts the challenge.  Nobutada backs up while Sukime watches with great interest.  Both warriors slowly circle each other before settling into their stances and taking the measure of the other.  Neither can discern anything about the other.

*[Both warriors enter the Center stance, initiative is rolled and they both tie.  Hiro rolled okay and Shiatari rolled poorly.  Neither bushi succeeded in the Assessment phase.  – GM’s note]*

Shiatari though is well trained and spots several flaws in Hiro’s stance that she can exploit for victory.  She smiles inwardly, victory was nearly assured; her strike would be fast like the Scorpion and equally as deadly.  It may not kill him outright, but he would be crippled at the least.  For his part Shiba Hiro makes his peace with his ancestors as he stares death down, he knew these would be his last moments.

_*[Shiatari rolls very well on her Focus roll, beating Hiro by about 15, which gives her two free raises on the Strike phase.  This will end badly for Hiro.  – GM’s note]*_

Shiatari strikes with the grace of her Ancestors the strike is masterful and nearly fatal.  Even Nobutada is taken back by the power of the blow.  Hiro grits his teeth as her blade cuts clean through his armor and chest; he stumbles making a clumsy strike of his own that fails to find purchase.  No effort is wasted as Shiatari kills him with a final strike.  Thus ends the life of Shiba Hiro. 

_*[Needles to say Shiatari’s player was glad she invested points in Iaijutsu and now sees where she can improve.  I think she likes the idea of being a duelist.  – GM’s note]*_

Meanwhile just moments before inside the ruined shrine, Isawa Tetsuo focuses his ire on Mayako, “You just had to push me.”

“I swear I did not even suspect you Tetsuo-san.  Why are you doing this?” Mayako cries still struggling against her bonds.

“You could not possibly understand you are too restricted by the laws of your Empire to see that you have been denied true power.   But not me.   I have seen through the fog of lies.  No truth shall escape my notice; I will achieve a power far beyond anything you could possibly imagine.  But you… you would try to stop me,” Tetsuo hisses.

“I can try, tell me,” Mayako bargains trying to buy time to come up with a plan.

“Maybe,” he calms for a moment, “I always liked you Mayako-san, and your family was always good to mine.  Maybe… maybe you would understand?  You could join me?  When I achieve this power I will be greater than the Empress, I will create a new empire in my image.  I will conquer death.  The knowledge is so close; I will bring him back… I can bring my father back… my mother’s blood can bring him back.  One sacrifice for one life.  It is enough, it must be!  This blood scroll has all the secrets, it has guided my hand!”

Mayako coughs, “What kind of sacrifice?”

“You cannot restore life without taking life, it’s so clear to me now.  My mother will die but my father will live and he will see how powerful I have become.  He will know that his son is the true Son of Heaven.  I will rewrite the heavens in my image,” Tetsuo rips off the cloth covering her eyes.  

“You would kill your own mother?” Mayako gasps.

“Sacrifices must be made,” he says gripping her by the hair, “But before I can achieve my noble goal I must dispose of you, unless you will join me?”

_*[Now we are all caught up, and we see once again that Shiatari is one deadly samurai.  – GM’s note]*_

Nobutada kicks in the door at that exact moment!  Tetsuo turns darkness swelling in his soul.  The Seppun bushi charges across the room and attempts to maim the corrupted shugenja with a strike to his shoulder.  His aim is true but the blow is not powerful enough to take the arm completely.

Shiatari follows quickly focused intently on the foul young master.  She harnesses her connection to the Void, channeling her recent success into one supreme masterful strike.  Her blade flashes quickly.  For a moment all is still.  She hears Mayako crying out for her to show mercy, but it is a distant echo in this stillness.

_*[I don’t quite remember the amount of damage that Shiatari did, it was in excess of 35 points of damage, and she spent a Void point on the damage for her katana.  Between her and Nobutada they did nearly 60 points of damage in the first round.  It was pretty much over.  – GM’s note]*_

Tetsuo collapses in a spray of blood, nearly dead from the deadly assault.

Mayako shrieks, “Tetsuo!”

Nobutada frees the Phoenix shugenja and she quickly uses her magic to heal Tetsuo, keeping him from death but severely injured.  Tetsuo gurgles, “What have I done?”

“Don’t say anything, just tell me where you got the scroll,” she bites back tears holding the young master.

“My yojimbo… is he-” Tetsuo coughs.

“Dead?  He died as a man,” Shiatari quips, “I suppose it was an honorable death.”

Tetsuo closes his eyes, “My actions have shamed me, my family… to think I was going to kill my mother.”

“You can still make it right Tetsuo-san, where did you get the scroll?” Mayako asks once more.

“Junko… she gave it to me, she said… *cough* she said could not read but that it had been a gift to her mother.  I thought nothing of it till she said… *cough* that it was rumored to return life to the dead,” Tetsuo grimaces blood trickling from his lips.

“Foolish,” Nobutada shakes his head.

“The peasant girl is playing a dangerous game,” Shiatari cleans her blade.

“We can make it right, we can take you back you can set things right,” Mayako pleads.

“No,” the young master coughs, “I have become a monster, and I can feel the darkness growing within me.  It is too late for me.  All I can do now is die with what little honor I have left.  Who will be my second?”

There is a long silence.  Shiatari glances at the doorway seeing Sukime peering in with shocked eyes.  She smiles, “Well since your little sister seems so eager to be a samurai why not let her do it.  It could be educational for her.”

Mayako shouts, “No!  How can you suggest such a thing she is just a child.  I will do it!”  She kneels next to Tetsuo taking Nobutada’s blade, “I will do it.”

Tetsuo utters a hasty death poem and then plunges his wakizashi into his stomach.  He complete the three cuts as Mayako screams and ends the life of young Isawa Tetsuo, beheading him.  Mayako cries, “Rest well friend.”

_*[That was an intense scene that I felt was role played well by all involved.  I am glad that one of the players took the responsibility to be the Second it made the death more meaningful I suppose.   – GM’s note]*_

The samurai return to the estate with the scroll.  They had to wrap it in something so as not to touch it, its very touch was a corrupting influence that begs one to read the blasphemies within.  They are unsure of what to do with it, but decided that for the moment keeping it was the right choice, lest it fall into worse hands.

The samurai report to Lady Shion on the events of the night.  Mayako still bears blood and worse all across her kimono and face; she did not want to clean it off to show the importance of the night’s events.  Understandably Lady Shion breaks down, her family line is dead, her son is dead not more than a month after she lost her husband.  What amount of on she has left is gone as she sobs before the young samurai.

“Swear to me you will find this Junko and kill her, swear it to me!” Shion-sama shrieks.

“I swear it to you,” Mayako nods comforting the elder samurai.  The samurai then retire for the night ready to put the day behind them.  Their sleep brings little comfort as terrible dreams haunt them, nightmares of a sinister nature that grip them till they wake.  All of them believe that it must be influence of the scroll.

Nobutada folds his arms across his chest, “I say we burn it.  Burn the village as well, who knows how far this corruption has spread.  It is the most prudent course.”

“No!  We are not going to murder innocents, I won’t allow it, and I know my father would not allow it,” Mayako rejects the notion.

“We need to find Junko, she is a key witness now,” Shiatari replies and the others follow suit.

The teahouse is not busy; three strangers sit in the corner while Jun tries her best to get one of their attention for some easy business.  The owner does his best to make the samurai feel welcome.  The trio look for Junko but she is nowhere to be found and any inquiry about her returns quizzical looks as no one has heard of the girl or even know who the samurai are talking about.  

Finally the group leaves and seeks out the eta, Knife.  Knife is sitting outside his place of ‘business’ and greets the samurai, “Good morning great samurai, what can ol’ Knife do yah for?”

“Do you remember, Junko?” Mayako asks cautiously.

“Of course I do, pretty little thing works at the teahouse.  At least prettier then the old lady that cooks the food, and her hair smells real nice too.  You know great samurai your hair smells real good as well… real good,” Knife grins missing a few teeth.

“Thank you,” Mayako replies nervously, “what can you tell me about her?  When did she show up in the village?”

“Not much to say she kept to herself, worked hard at the teahouse.  She showed up maybe two months back, nice little girl, not as pretty as Jun mind you but she had real nice hair, short though.  She lived at the teahouse, good worker, did something happen to her?” Knife asks.

“You have a real hair fetish,” Mayako comments.

“What’s a fetish?” Knife quips.

“Never mind.  Junko is missing and we are just trying to find her.  Thank you for your time,” she replies.

Knife nods with a leering smile.

*[I liked Knife, he was a fun off the cuff NPC.  - GM's note]*

The trio step outside to discuss their next move when a sudden shock rolls over Mayako, “The BOOK!”

“What book?” Nobutada asks.

“The book Junko gave my sister!” Mayako goes nearly white.

“We better hurry back then,” Shiatari adds as they head back to the estate.

_*[That was humorous as they finally realized that for the past two days her little sister has been busy reading the book that Junko gave her pretty much non-stop.  Sometimes I do enjoy being an evil GM.  – GM’s note]*_

The samurai return to the estate and quickly make an excuse to take the book from Keiko.  They examine it, but it does not have the palpable evil that the scroll does.  It does have some kind of cipher or code in it butt hey cannot make it out.  They give the book to Lady Shion and she is able to make out the cipher after several hours.  One could call it a primer in the dark arts with no actual spells.  Now they had two reasons to find Junko but with her trail vanishing the mystery will have to linger on for another day.

It was a somber end to their visit, but the samurai decide to press on to Sweet Plum Castle.  There was little else they could do and the events turned out to be much more physically and emotionally draining then they had realized.

Keiko unhappy with losing her new book fills her spare time with writing.


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 7, 2010)

_*[Mayako's journal, another interesting read from Mayako's perspective!  - GM's note]*_

*Journal Entry 6*

Well so much for going home anytime soon! We’ve been delayed for four days now and I think I might kill myself because of the boredom!!! We’re still here at Pale Oak Castle because Mother had to take care of the situation since Asako Shizu-Sama was murdered. She’s so busy she finally just told us to go on ahead of her. I’m glad to go back home but I feel sorry for my mother since she has to take care of so much. We leave in the morning. Oh! I almost forgot to mention that Nobutada showed up at the castle today. He came for the tournament hahaha!! My dear cousin is late as always. He’s coming back to Sweet Plum Castle with us. I can’t tell if I’m happy or not about this. I am always happy to see my cousin, but he’s a bit snobby. He’s very high class and acts the part in every way. It gets on my nerves sometimes and I can already tell that he and Shiatari are not going to get along. Oh well! What am I going to do? Mother told him to join us and I can’t shame her by telling Nobutada to mind his own business. I guess I will just have to make the best of it.

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 7*

Oh I am so miserable!! I try not to be the delicate little princess that complains at every discomfort but this is just awful! We’ve been traveling all day through the rain and I’m completely soaked to the bone. We had to make camp on the side of the road and I’m just so filthy and cold. And to make matters worse, Shiatari and Nobutada won’t stop bickering. I knew this would happen but it doesn’t make it any less annoying. We should reach Lady Shion’s village tomorrow to drop off the gift and I cannot wait for it!

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 8*

Well we managed to reach the village. But of course, not without some difficulty. Luck seems to really hate me lately. We had almost made it to the village when we came across an overturned merchant’s cart that was being robbed by bandits. We ran to the merchant’s aid but were horrified by what we found. The bandits were actually zombies!! I had never seen anything so awful in all of my life. I had heard stories of the walking dead but had never actually seen one. I might have been prepared if I had known that that’s what we were up against but the complete horrified surprise that I felt when I realized what we were fighting froze me to the spot. Shiatari and Nobutada managed to shake their fear and fight with annoying ease and I was ashamed by my uselessness. It was if all my training had never happened. I tried countless times to perform a spell but I couldn’t focus and they kept failing. It even got so bad that I began to hear the voice of Tenchi again. He only speaks to me at the most dire of times. I have to admit it has been a long time since I heard his voice so it was somewhat of a comfort, though he was still as annoying as always. I managed to focus finally near the end of the fight and pulled off a few spells. I still was a shameful excuse for a shugenja. Shiatari got hurt pretty bad so I used my water spell to heal her though it’s still going to take a few days before she heals completely. I was at least helpful in some way. Anyway, we decided to stay the night at the village to rest up before seeing Lady Shion. I’m so happy to have a warm bed tonight! It will be a wonderful change from the cold, hard ground I’ve been sleeping on the last few days. 

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 9*

Ugh, I can hardly stay awake, but I need to write what has happened today. It’s been a terrible day. It started with us visiting Lady Shion to give her the gift from Mother. I asked her about why there might be zombies roaming her lands but she had absolutely no idea. I didn’t think Father would like me to leave such a troubling situation behind when there might be clues that could disappear in a few days, so I requested Lady Shion’s permission to investigate. In return for her permission, she asked me to spend some time with her son Tetsuo. Tetsuo was an old friend that I went to school with so I was excited to see him, but the situation was awkward. His mother wanted me to cheer him up because he had been really depressed about his father’s recent death. A bit more than just depressed actually but I didn’t know this until later. Shiatari suggested that I invite him to come along with us on the investigation so that seemed like the best reason to talk to him without it being super obvious that his mother had asked me to speak with him. Seeing him brought back nostalgic feelings of simpler times. He had been a good friend and I hated to see him like this. I could immediately see the sadness in his handsome features. It was in every line of his face. He seemed surprised to see me though I couldn’t tell if he was as happy to see me as I was to see him. He agreed to help us and brought his yojimbo. 

We first went back to the bodies of the zombies and I deduced that they had been dead for less than two weeks and that they had first died by being hung. We also realized by their green clothing that they were the Green Cap Bandits that had been executed a week before for attacking a young girl that worked at the tea shop. We questioned the executioner about what he did with the bodies after they were dead and he finally told us (after some obvious flirtation from Shiatari….ugh that guy was so gross) that he had been drugged by a prostitute the night they were executed. He didn’t know what had happened to the bodies. So, needless to say, we questioned the prostitute who told us she had been paid to do it by a masked man with a star tattoo on his neck. We looked all over the village but no one fit the description and Tetsuo eventually went home. When he left, Nobutada whispered to us that he saw the tattoo on the neck of Tetsuo’s yojimbo. Of course I was horrified, immediately suspecting his yojimbo of betrayal. I was such a fool. 

I had asked Tetsuo earlier to join me for a drink that night so we could catch up. I planned to ask him about it then. We were having a really good time just talking about when we were young and I was tempted not to even bring it up. I finally did though, and naturally he acted surprised. Since I suspected the yojimbo was responsible for everything, I asked Tetsuo to let me question him tonight before he had a chance to escape. He agreed and when we went to his room, Tetsuo promptly broke a vase over my head knocking me unconscious. When I woke, I was blindfolded and tied up in a pool of some foul liquid that was mixed with blood. With my head pounding and the taste of this liquid in my mouth, I thought I might throw up, but Tetsuo’s voice caused me to focus. He was angry with me, saying that I had pushed him too far. He kept going on and on about how he had acquired some power that would make him invincible and that no one was going to stop him. Hearing this just made me feel worse. I was so foolish to have ignored the possibility that he might be responsible for the zombies. I have always felt that I was a very perceptive person and could tell someone’s true intentions, but I had let my previous friendship with him cloud my judgment. And I was now paying the price for that mistake. 

He told me that he was going to bring his father back to life by killing his mother. I tried to plead with him but he was beyond listening. He was a mad man. He took off my blindfold and I saw that I was in some cave-like shrine with a floor covered in dead bodies that I could only assume were Tetsuo’s test subjects. He was trying to get me to join him when we heard fighting outside. Tetsuo cursed and rose to see what was going on but he was too late. My allies were quick and ruthless. They burst through the door and chopped him down before he could say a word. I screamed for them to cut my bonds and as soon as they did I used my water spell to heal him before he died. I couldn’t let him die without knowing who was responsible for corrupting him. He told me that he had been given this scroll that gave him power by the tea girl he had saved from the bandits. I tried to get him to come back with us but it was no use. He wanted to die. He decided to perform seppuku and I acted as his second. It was not easy for me to do but I thought it was only proper since I was his friend. Nobutada wasn’t volunteering and Shiatari was too busy making jokes about making Sukime do it. That girl can be a bitch sometimes. So, I acted as his second and Tetsuo’s life was finished. We returned to the manor to deliver the news to Lady Shion and now I’m here documenting the worst day of my life.

~Mayako

*Journal Entry 10*

Something very strange is going on. This morning we went to the village to question the tea girl but she was nowhere to be found and the people at the tea house acted like they had never even heard of her even though she had supposedly been working there for a couple of months. We questioned the executioner again and he at least remembered her but he offered little information that could help us. We were walking around wondering what to do next when I suddenly remembered the book. The first night we had stayed in the village, the tea girl had given a book to my sister Keiko. I thought nothing of it then, but now seeing the power of the scroll we kept in our protective care, I had no idea what horrors that book could be performing on my sister at that very moment. We rushed back to the manor and I practically tore the book out of Keiko’s grasp. She was upset to have her book taken from her but otherwise seemed no worse for wear. We examined it closely but found nothing too out of the ordinary about it. I noticed that that calligraphy seemed to have some type of code in the writing but I couldn’t decipher it in any way. We asked Lady Shion to help us and she complied with what little composure she had left. Poor Lady Shion was so upset when she heard of her son’s death. She threw herself on the ground at the news and began to sob. I tried to comfort her but there was little I could tell her besides a few stories of the spirit realm that always seemed to cheer my sisters up. 

I can’t imagine the pain she must be feeling to lose both her husband and son in such a short time. She managed to decipher the code and it was apparent that the book held some instructions in dark magic but nothing Keiko could have understood. I still worry about her though. I’m going to have to keep a close eye on her. Other than that though, there wasn’t anything else useful. We currently have no leads on where the tea girl is or what her motives might have been. I keep feeling like there is dark cloud gathering over our land, holding some nameless enemy that is working hard to destroy what little peace we have left. I might just be paranoid, but I think the events at the tournament and the tragedy that has happened here are connected. I don’t know why I feel this way or what evidence might spawn such feelings, but I do feel it nonetheless. These are dark times. We are about to head back to Sweet Plum Castle. We can’t think of any other investigating we could do while in this village, so we decided to head home so I could discuss the situation with Father. It’s quite possible that he already knows what’s going on.

~Mayako


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 10, 2010)

Game on tonight adding a new player


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 11, 2010)

*Letter to Shiatari*

Shiatari,

	Word has reached me that you won the Tournament of Samurai hosted by the Phoenix.  Excellent, my daughter you are showing yourself to be your father’s daughter.  Your fortunes may be shifting; your surprising display of competence has brought some interest to the family.  I expect that you have fulfilled your duties to Agasha-sama with distinction.  Enough with the pleasantries though, I bring interesting news.  I have sources that have alerted me to a possible alliance between some Dragon families the Mantis Clan.  Tread lightly my daughter, this little conflict may become much larger then I had anticipated.  Oh and I hear you crossed tongues with Doji Aiko-sama, you should handle this threat sooner than later my daughter.

- Bayushi Kenshin

*Letter to Mayako*

Dearest Agasha Mayako-sama,

	I hope this letter finds you well, I wanted to convey my congratulations once more for your performance at the Tournament of Samurai.  Although you did not win, you performed admirably to which I am sure your mother was quite pleased.  Surely you should be commended for your participation and for your part in solving the murder of Shizu-sama.  I wanted to gift you this token of my appreciation in your efforts, this umbrella was once the property of Doji Chizuko, a famed and beautiful woman who was well regarded for her mastery of calligraphy and song.  Since you so enjoy speaking your mind so eloquently I believe it a fitting gift.

	I did want to take a moment to thank you for your subtle yet appropriate actions with Mirumoto-san; truly your wisdom knows no bounds.  Wise men say that youth know little of truth, your words and actions would shame such sages.  Such wisdom should be rewarded; I am saddened to say that at this moment I have no gift worthy of your actions yet.  But I am sure with time I will devise something appropriate and meaningful my dearest friend.  I do hope to see you again; thinking of you warms my heart gladly.  I only hope I can repay your actions tenfold, you certainly deserve no less.  Fortunes are with you my dearest friend.

Thinking of you,

Doji Aiko 

_*I actually printed these off and handed these to the players, the second one to Mayako was how I introduced our newest player the Crane shugenja, Hana to the group.*_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 12, 2010)

*Session 3: Flowers, Puppies, and Swords – Part 1*

_27th of the Dragon, 1172 IC, Sweet Plum Castle_

Asahina Hana took in the splendor and beauty of Sweet Plum Castle, large structure that could house thousands of people.  The massive front gates with the large golden phoenix astride it were a testament to the power of the daimyo and his clan.  Agasha Kosuke was a powerful figure within the Phoenix; known both as the Great War Bird and the Great Strategist, and it was in his court she would serve fulfilling a long standing obligation of her family to the great Phoenix lord.

The Crane delegation was greeted with all the pomp and grace the Phoenix daimyo could spare and afford.  Hana clutched the gift she had been entrusted with by Doji Aiko-sama; hopefully it would make a good impression on her new lord and his daughter.  The grand hall was filled with Phoenix samurai, servants, and a Scorpion bushi that stood out amidst the sea of orange and yellow.

At the end of the hall sat the mighty presence of Kosuke-sama, his graceful wife at his side, their children seated quietly and dutifully.  Asahina No, head of the Crane delegation greeted the Great Strategist and then made his introductions on behalf of his clansmen and then finished with Hana.  He turned ever so slightly to her, “And finally, Kosuke-sama I would like to introduce to you Asahina Hana-san, her talents in ikebana rival my own I assure you.  She is a talented shugenja like your daughter, for whom she has brought a gift.”

Hana presented the gift to Mayako, “I would like for you accept this gift Agasha-san.”  A beautiful blue and white umbrella with graceful cranes in flight.  The Phoenix court rumbled with hushed whispers at the beauty of the gift.

Mayako refused of course, “Oh please I could not possibly accept this.”

“It would honor me and my family greatly,” Hana replied offering the gift once more, playing the game.

“It is far too much Asahina-san, I could not possibly accept this,” Mayako refused once more.

“There is no one more worthy than you,” Hana smiled offering the gift a final time.

“You humble me,” Mayako accepted the umbrella and accompanied letter.  With the ritual done the lesser ranking samurai were dismissed and left t their own devices.  The younger samurai retreated to another large chamber with bountiful food and refreshments with a discerning lack of authority allowing them to converse and share stories.

_*[Asahina Hana is a new player we added this session.  Her character is probably the most sensible and honorable of the players.  This session will see an introduction of several new characters, relationships, and covers a bunch of ground.  It was a whirlwind session and I was glad to have a new player to add a new dynamic.  It also gave me a chance to add some depth to Nobutada.  – GM’s Note]*_

The room was filled with chatter and pleasant conversation that filled the gathered young samurai with interest.  Mayako was approached by a bumbling Crane musician, Kakita Toshoe, an annoying and a personal space invading imbecile.  He cornered Mayako and dogged her until she convinced him that a nap would be a good thing and finally extricated herself.

Mayako reads her letter from Doji Aiko-sama with a knowing smirk; it was polite and well mannered.  She glanced around the chamber settling on the Crane guests trying to put some of the darker moments of the last few days out of her mind.  The death of Tetsuo still lingered and the news that Lady Shion had hung herself only darkened her mood further.  She glanced to her adopted sister, Yoko; she had been promoted and would take Lady Shion’s position at North Border Village.  Yoko was an impressive figure, standing nearly a head taller than others, plain faced but muscular in build and still womanly in shape she was very intimidating due to her Hida blood.

Mayako was interrupted from her revelry by a gentle nudge from the young Crane, Hana, “Did you notice that?”

“Notice what?” Mayako replied without paying much attention.

_*[I had the players roll Courtier + Awareness to notice some romantic intentions, everyone failed except Hana.  I will admit this session saw more romantic subplots than the previous sessions combined, it was fun having all the young samurai around.  – GM’s note]*_

Hana smiled, “You know…”

“No I don’t really know,” Mayako replied giving Hana her full attention, “What are you talking about?”

Hana gestured to Yoko who was trying very hard to not to stare at a handsome, downright beautiful, Crane duelist, “I think Jin-san has caught the eye of your friend.”

Mayako smiled knowingly and turned to her sister, “Yoko-chan what do you think of that Crane duelist?”

Yoko gulped looking away her cheeks going crimson, “Nothing.”

“Does not look like nothing,” Mayako grinned, “maybe you should talk to him?”

Yoko tried to respond as another Phoenix bushi, a newcomer to the castle introduced herself to Jin and offered him a large bowl of fresh strawberries.  The young Phoenix was named Shiba Yuuka and had arrived to become yojimbo to Mayako’s mother.  Yuuka was a slim athletic beauty whose mastery of weaponry was respected by her peers.  She was genteel and sophisticated, well liked and equally adept in court as she was on the battlefield.  Her gift was received by the Crane duelist and the young Crane samurai in general.  It was rumored that she even had the favor of Lady Ayame, Mayako’s mother.  Mayako hated her on sight.

_*[Yuuka was a new character I wanted to bring in that would hopefully prove to be a rival for Mayako within her own clan and a rival for her mother’s affections.  It worked perfectly.  – GM’s note]*_

Mayako hissed, “Oh don’t worry about her, we should get over there immediately.”

“You think so?” Yoko turned her knees weakening from fear.

“I know so I have a plan,” Mayako responded as she led her larger sister towards the gathered throng of samurai.  The Phoenix shugenja smiled at Jin, “Greetings Doji-san, I hope you are enjoying yourself.”

“Oh immensely Agasha-san, your father is much too kind.  Yuuka-san has given us this wonderful basket of strawberries, would you like to have some?” Jin replied smoothly causing Yoko to blush.

Yuuka smiled, “Lady Mayako, a pleasure as always.”

Mayako nodded, “Likewise, oh by the way Yuuka-san, I heard my mother was calling for you.”

Yuuka frowned, “Oh, I… I will see to her immediately.”  The Phoenix yojimbo leaves quickly to tend to her mistress.

Yoko smiled and spoke softly, “Hi.”

Jin smiled back, “Greetings, please forgive me I don’t know your name.”

“Agasha Yoko, Mayako-chan is my little sister,” Yoko replied meekly.

Mayako interjected, “Jin could you tell us of your skill, perhaps a story of your adventures?”

“I suppose I could but my skill is not so great as all that.  I participated in the Topaz Championship; I faced your cousin, Seppun Nobutada-san.  I beat him in a duel actually, but he performed quite well.  I did not win overall though.  But I performed with honor,” Jin recounted.

Mayako smiled, “Maybe you could show Yoko-chan some of your techniques?”

“Well I suppose, though she seems quite large and menacing all on her own,” Jin replied offhandedly.

Yoko turned and fled the room quickly at the careless words.  Jin glanced at Mayako his face red with embarrassment.  Jin finally responded, “Did I say something wrong?”

“Yeah, you did, maybe you should go apologize?” Mayako suggested.  Jin nodded and followed Yoko out of the room.  Mayako sighed shaking her head at the whole situation but was glad to be helping in some kind of capacity.

Meanwhile Hana was approached by Nobutada.  The young Seppun bushi smiled awkwardly, “Hi, I… I’m Seppun Nobutada.”

Hana bowed, “Nice to meet you, I’m Asahina Hana.”

Nobutada replied, “Bye.”  He then turned and walked away.  Mayako smirked as Nobutada repeated this little dance a few times before she intervened.  Her advice fell on eager ears as Nobutada tried to impress Hana with his bloody swordsmanship failing miserably.  Her squeamishness only seems to spur on his pursuit of the young Crane maiden.  Thanks to Mayako’s encouragement the young bushi leaves to find beautiful flowers to impress Hana.  Overall the young samurai enjoy the time away from the more refined elder samurai.

“By the way thank you for wasting my time, Mayako-san,” Yuuka replied bitterly as she entered the room.

Mayako smirked, “I swear I heard her, I apologize.  I must have been mistaken.”

_*[Overall it was a light way to start the game off and gave the players a chance to get to know the new character in a fun organic way.  Plus I love interjecting some romance into the game.  I am a sucker for love.  – GM’s note]*_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 14, 2010)

*Session 3: Flowers, Puppies, and Swords – Part 2*

_3rd of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Sweet Plum Castle_

The last few days were a whirlwind for the young samurai, Hana adapted quite quickly to her new surroundings while also trying to avoid the clumsy romantic advances of Nobutada.  Mayako tried to avoid Kakita Toshoe while spending time with her sisters and friends, and Shiatari stayed out of sight mostly and most people gave her a wide berth due to her clan and her rumored skills.  Mayako was sad to see her sister leave for North Border Village and begin her new post as the village magistrate.  She was happy that her meddling had ended with Yoko and Jin finding love at Yuuka’s expense.  Her younger sisters had left the castle as well for school, Keiko leaving to learn the arts of the shugenja and Sukime off to train as a bushi.

After the Crane delegation left Kosuke-sama gave the young samurai a task of great importance.  With the threat of war looming the Dragon had sent a delegation to talk peace, but the delegation never arrived and the Phoenix daimyo suspected foul play was involved.  He commanded his daughter and allies to escort the Imperial delegation of Otomo Hokaru from South Border Village to Sweet Plum Castle.  Kosuke-sama was worried about what continued problems and conflict would spell for the province and his clan.  It was the reason he sent his youngest daughters to train far away from any battle lines.  Battle and bloodshed sadden his heart but he is no coward, he was preparing hi forces for war if it came to that.  A reluctance that sadly was not echoed by many samurai warriors, all too eager in his eyes to kill or be killed.

Now the four young samurai were heading south to meet the delegation, the day was hot but not overbearing.  Two days on the road, thankfully it had not rained and the group was in good spirits.  Nobutada turned to Hana trying to impress her with his skill in battle and his affluence.  Mayako ignored him turning her focus to the road, anxious to be done with this task.  It was then that she noticed a figure approaching in the distance, a stumbling traveler.  The man was dressed poorly and clutched a package collapsing at the feet of the mounted samurai.

Nobutada frowned, “Stupid peasants.”

Mayako glanced at him with a scowl, “How can you be so cold?”

“Cold?  It is just a peasant, ignore it and move on we have more important concerns, cousin,” Nobutada shrugged looking for support from Shiatari or Hana.

Hana dismounted, “We should check to see if he is okay before we move on.”

Mayako nodded checking the bruised and battered peasant over.  He was suffering from thirst and starvation, “He should be fine with some food and water.”

_*[I had her roll an Intelligence + Medicine roll TN 10, and she rolled a 30+ so she was easily able to determine that the man suffered from no permanent damage.  – GM’s note]*_

Shiatari focused on the package, unwrapping it carefully revealing the chop of Otomo Hokaru and a crude letter written by Green Cap Bandit leader named Mutogi.  The letter was brief but was insistent that 400 koku be delivered to the gang in exchange for the Otomo noble by the fifth of the Serpent or they would behead him.  She read the letter out loud and then tucked the chop away.  The group noticed smoke in the distance; Mayako knew that it was in the direction of the small village Kanto.  The group quickly devised a plan and gave the peasant Mayako’s horse for reinforcements while they checked out the source of the smoke.

They moved through the woods and came to the edge of the village; hearing sounds of fighting and witnessing a Phoenix bushi get cut down by two Green Cap bandits.  The group dismounted and tried to sneak upon the bandits but Hana was too focused on doing it perfectly to realize that she was spotted by the two bandits.  Nobutada seeing his ‘love’ in danger leapt to her defense while Mayako and Shiatari stayed hidden.

_*[Hana has the disadvantage of Consumed by Perfection and thus must make at least one raise on all rolls.  It is pretty brutal at times but one I will have to make sure I remember from here on out.  – GM’s note]*_

The bandits charged towards Nobutada and Hana, but Shiatari was the first strike a blow striking from the shadows her blade was swift and nearly killed the first bandit outright.  Her ancestors smiled at her lethal stroke as Nobutada’s blade slices deep into the second bandit both going all out in their respective attacks!  Mayako called upon the air kami and threw both bandits to the ground with great force while Hana summoned the water kami to grant great fortune upon Nobutada!

_*[Hana used Reversal of Fortune on Nobutada, which would save his life in a moment and Mayako used Tempest of Air.  I tried to play up stances more this combat, the Bandits were surprised this round and did not act. – GM’s note]*_

The bandits retaliated quickly landing a blow that looked for a moment to be mortal against Nobutada but was thankfully less gruesome than it appeared.  The water kami blessing turning fate to his favor.  Shiatari easily cut down her opponent and the remaining bandit submits.

Nobutada raised his blade to the bandit’s throat, “I say we kill him for even daring to strike a samurai.”

Mayako refused, “We need information, cousin.  Let’s take him into the woods for now.”

“We could just torture the brute,” Shiatari adds.

Hana followed unnerved by the casual brutality of her allies.  The bandit cried, “Please great samurai think of my children… I… will never do anything like this again!”

Mayako responded, “Who leads this group?”

“Mutogi… he is our leader, I swear it, I would never lie!” the bandit pleaded.

“How many are in your group?” Shiatari asked.

“Twenty, maybe twenty-five?” the wretched man groveled.

“So few?” Shiatari questioned.  She turned to Mayako, “I say he is lying. Torture him to be sure.”

“I swear… I…” the bandit looked for an opening and tried to flee but Nobutada cut him down without another thought.  He cleaned his blade and sheathed his ancestral katana.

“That was pointless,” Mayako groaned.

“What did you expect from a low-born criminal,” Nobutada replied.  The group turned to the village and saw two more bandits investigating around the area where their fallen comrade still lie.  The samurai once again tried to sneak into the village unseen but the bandits easily see Nobutada and Hana approaching and move to attack.  

The battle was quick and very one-sided although it was at this moment that Mayako decided to utilize her blowgun from a hidden vantage point and display another shameful skill.  Where the young Phoenix shugenja learned such distasteful arts is unknown but her ancestors must weep at her reliance on them.

_*[Mayako utilized Ninjitsu, I will need to remember to give her the Dark Secret disadvantage for such nasty training and I winged the poison damage.  I will be more thorough in the future but I seem some interesting stories down the road. – GM’s note]*_

The bandits saw their fortunes turning retreat and the village went silent.  The samurai were ready for more when the village defenders arrived; a sun haired samurai, a Shiba bushi, and eight peasants brave enough to use what weapons they had to fight.  Mayako smiled instantly recognizing her friend from the Tournament of Samurai, Takeshi.  Takeshi’s shirt was torn and bloody bandages covered his wounded side and an arrow was still stuck in his shoulder.  A shocked smile spread across his face as he approached surprised at seeing his friends.

“Mayako, Shiatari; you are both a sight for sore eyes, what are you doing way out here?” Takeshi replied sheathing his blade.  He glanced at his ‘forces, “I wish it was under better circumstances, but I’m happy to see you.”

“Yeah me too, are you okay, do you need healing?” Mayako responded offering her skills.

“Don’t worry about me, there are others that need your help more then I.  Yobata-san take two of the men and make sure none of the bandits are about.  Kando-san see to your people and the defenses.  They will be back,” the Sparrow clan bushi commanded.

The young Shiba bushi and the eldest peasant warrior both nodded and responded with, “Hai!” in near unison.  Takeshi had garnered much respect from these simple folks.  The Sparrow warrior turned to his friends, “I had no idea that Kosuke-dono sent us reinforcements or even knew what was going on.”

“No one knows,” Shiatari responded, “it was pure chance that we just happened to be in the area.”

“Well not yet, but we sent a messenger, my father will send warriors but it will take a few days,” Mayako added.  She blushed slightly remembering an odd she received when she first returned to the castle from Lady Shion’s estate.  It was a simple haiku that read:

_“Midnight hour comes,
Gentle steps, sweet voices rise,
Dawn please never come.”_

Nobutada gave Takeshi a dismissive glance, “I am impressed that a mere Sparrow clan bushi could hold off so many bandits.  Your clan is not known for their fighting skill.”

“We get by, though you are correct Seppun-san, we are not as great or as skilled the Greater Clans or the Imperial families for that matter.  You honor me with your kind words,” Takeshi responded gracefully.  He paused for a moment then added, “Perhaps we can join forces?”

Shiatari declined, “We have our own task Takeshi-san.  But it may help you out anyway we need to find the lair of the bandits and find Otomo Hokaru and deliver him to Kosuke-dono.”

Hana agreed, “I would love to help as much as I can though.”

Mayako blurted out, “Takeshi did you write me this poem?”  She held up the note with the haiku neatly written on it.

All the samurai turned their eyes to the letter and then to the Sparrow bushi.  He grinned nervously, “Umm... well…  I mean.  Well I didn’t want to make it a big deal but yes, yes I did.  I hope you enjoyed it?”

Mayako smiled, “I did very much so.”

Nobutada frowned, “We should get going I can follow their tracks easy enough.”

Takeshi smiled, “Good luck my friends, Fortunes be with you.”

The samurai follow the tracks and after an hour or so of tracking come upon an old traveler’s inn along some forgotten trail.  Upwards of twenty Green Cap Gang bandits milled about outside licking their wounds, drinking, and generally being loud undisciplined miscreants.  The samurai kept to the shadows of the trees and the orange pink glow of the setting sun.  Six horses were tied to a post outside the forgotten inn and seemed restless.

Mayako turned to her allies, “I am going to sneak around and see if I can find out where Otomo-sama is.  Wait here I should be back shortly.”

“Are you sure about this,” Shiatari responded dubiously.

“What could go wrong?” Mayako joked.

“I don’t like this idea, cousin,” Nobutada added.

“It seems rather crazy,” Hana agreed quite bluntly.

Mayako shrugged and crept towards the rear of the inn.  She had thankfully avoided the undisciplined sentries and was about to slide the rear door open when it opened of it’s own accord.  Standing in the doorway was a large rough-looking ronin with wild fiery red hair, a green bandanna about his head, and a big toothy grin on his face.  Over his shoulder was a sheathed no-dachi.

_*[Mayako failed her Stealth + Agility rolled by 1 and so I had Mutogi catch her at the door.  It made for a humorous scene overall. – GM’s note]*_

The red haired ronin laughed upon seeing the Phoenix shugenja, “Seems like entertainment has arrived!”

Mayako gulped, “Umm, hi?”

“Well little girl, since you came all this way, why not share a drink with me,” his grin grew as he glared down at her.

“Sure,” Mayako agreed and followed the ronin inside.

The interior of the inn was in a poor state and the bandits had done little to improve the deteriorating structure.  She followed the ronin towards the back and passed by an open door, inside was a bound and gagged samurai, the wayward Otomo delegate.  Two bandits sat outside his room as guards.  At the end of the hall was the room this ronin had taken for himself, a crude table stood with a jug of sake and some cheap cups sitting upon it.

The ronin sat, “have a seat, what’s your name pretty one?”

Mayako thought quickly and replied, “Chizuku, yours?”

“Mutogi, now have a drink with me Chizuku,” he grinned.

“I would love to,” Mayako raised a cup and took a solid draught.

Mutogi chortled heartily, “I love a woman that can take her drink.  Now as much as I enjoy prompt delivery, you were supposed to deliver the money to the crossroads.  With that said, where is my money?”

Mayako gulped, “Well we have it of course, but we wanted to make sure that Otomo Hokaru-sama was still alive.”

“He lives for now,” Mutogi replied, “without the money I can’t guarantee he will stay that way.”

“Why does such a tough man like yourself even need so much money?” Mayako asked.

“I don’t have a fancy name or clan to back me, money is what a man needs to get the things he needs to make himself more powerful in this world.  I can buy more weapons to kill more of my enemies, it’s certainly nothing personal,” Mutogi responded confidently.

“Oh, how shallow.  Violence is such a simple goal, don’t you have higher aspirations?” Mayako inquired.

Meanwhile sitting in a rafter above the chamber was Shiatari.  The stealthy bushi had snuck in after Mayako got ‘captured’ and taken a position above the room listening to much of the conversation hidden from view.  Outside the inn Hana invoked the water kami to grant Nobutada great fortune and then the Seppun bushi took aim with his bow and tried an impressive if daring shot to cut all the ropes holding the bandit’s horses in one shot.  Guided by his ancestors and the water kami the arrow struck true and freed the beasts causing them to bolt in several directions.  The bandits scrambled to chase down the steeds raising an alarm all through the inn.

Mutogi stood and growled, “I knew I should have just killed you!”  He started to draw his blade when Shiatari dropped down on the unsuspecting ronin and severed his arm clean off at the shoulder.  Mutogi screamed, clutching at what used to be his limb collapsing to the ground and dying in short order.  The ancestors of the Bayushi bushi were pleased by the swiftness and deadliness of her blade.

Guards rushed the room but seeing their leader dead and the Bayushi demon standing over his still warm corpse their resolve folded.  The bandits were routed; none were willing to further risk their lives for nothing.

_*[Fun victory for them; there was good role playing, good rolls and impressive skill demonstrated by the group.  Nobutada barely pulled off his shot thankfully Hana used Reversal of Fortune once more on him and he rolled a 30+ succeeding at his shot.  Shiatari rolled excellently pretty much on all her rolls and spent a void point on the damage doing upwards of 50+ damage on her attack, her dice exploded very well.  It was a solid victory for them! This was probably the most combat we have had in a single session. – GM’s note]*_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 14, 2010)

*Session 3: Flowers, Puppies, and Swords – Part 3*

_5th of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Sweet Plum Castle_

The ride back to Sweet Plum Castle would have been a whirlwind but it seemed to take forever.  Otomo Hokaru complained about every moment of the trip and was quite insistent to shove his rank and status down the throats of the young samurai making many demands of them to aid in his comfort.  Not to say he was not thankful, quite the opposite with his lavish pronouncements of praise sandwiched between verbose complaints and certain amount of entitlement.  But being an Otomo meant that he was entitled to a great many things in the Emerald Empire and the heroic samurai suffered in silence making sure he was pleased all the way back to Sweet Plum Castle.

Kosuke-dono was surprised to see his agents back so soon and although dismayed at the news of the fate of the Imperial delegation he was glad that Otomo Hokaru survived.  His forces were marshalling for battle a small detachment had already left to see to the safety of Kanto.  Even with the Imperial delegation dispatched his scouts had reported that a detachment of Dragon forces were on the march to South Border Fortress.  

Suzume Takeshi, several Phoenix bushi and an elderly peasant arrived two days later.  Kosuke-dono held a feast that evening with both Otomo Hokaru and Suzume Takeshi as his honored guests.  There is much pageantry and splendor given to the affair.

Kosuke-dono presents a toast to Takeshi, “Suzume-dono, you came to the defense of our people with no concern for yourself.  There is no gift I can give that can equal your bravery, no words I can spare that can match your honor.  You are a true honored servant of the Divine Empress.”

Takeshi bowed his head amidst murmurs of the gathered samurai, “Oh please Kosuke-dono you give me too much credit.  I only did what any samurai would do.  The true thanks should be given to Headman Kando-sama; it was his people that bore the most sacrifices.”

“Indeed it is, Kando-san step forward,” the daimyo commanded.

Headman Kando stepped forward and bowed deeply touching his head to the floor.  He was an older man well into his forties with graying hair and a firm stout build.  He wore his best clothes but they were still quite humble compared to the other gathered samurai.

“Kando-san it is within my power to reward you for your service and sacrifice,” Kosuke-dono stood, “from this moment onward your family shall be honored with land, status, and obligation befitting a true scion of the Phoenix clan.  You and your family shall be samurai from this day forward,” Kosuke-dono proclaimed.

The hall was speechless, as they watched the peasant become samurai right before their eyes.  Kando had tears in his eyes as he replied, “This is too great an honor Agasha-dono, and we are simple folk we are not worthy such things.”

“It is done, rise Shiba Kando, Magistrate of Kanto,” Kosuke-dono smiled at his newest retainer.

Shiba Kando rose and bowed, “You have my loyalty and the loyalty of my family until our deaths.”  The new samurai returned to his seat shock still brimming in his eyes, shock that resonated with most of the hall as well at the proclamation.

Takeshi turned to the Phoenix Daimyo, “Agasha-dono you are quite generous and wise, and Shiba Kando-san is a good man.”

“Please Suzume-dono you honor me too much, you are the heir of the Sparrow Clan Champion,” Kosuke replied with a mirthful smile, “Your words and recommendations carry much weight and authority in my hall.”  A great silence falls over the hall and Mayako blinked in surprise as well.

_*[So yes to put this in perspective Kosuke-dono is Status 6.0 while Takeshi is about 6.5 or so.  This will actually play a large role from here on out on how he is treated and such since he is the heir to the Sparrow Clan Champion, something he was trying to hide until now.  – GM’s note]*_

Takeshi sighed, “Well thank you Agasha-sama.”  He turned and smiled awkwardly at his friends but said nothing.  The evening continued without any more surprises.  By the end of the feast the Phoenix daimyo dismissed his court and held council with his samurai agents and Takeshi.  He debriefed his samurai on their journey and then assigned them new duties as his retainers prepared for war.  The waning sunlight peered through the windows and lit the room in a muted orange and pinkish light.

Kosuke-dono sat in his chamber with his four young samurai agents, “Otomo-sama is very pleased with his rescue.  You have my gratitude as well; your quick thinking and skill preserved the honor of my family and the clan.”

Mayako bowed her head, “Thank you father.”

Nobutada added, “You honor us revered uncle.”

“We still have more pressing details to attend to though; I am marshalling my retainers and then marching to South Border Fortress to defend our lands.  My wife will remain here with a modest force to keep the peace and continue to persecute these Green Cap bandits,” Kosuke-dono replied with a heavy sigh.

“Battle!  Revered uncle give the word and my sword arm is yours,” Nobutada replied filled with vigor and excitement.

The Phoenix daimyo sighed, “Nephew you will have ample opportunity to prove your worth in battle I assure you.”  He turned to Hana, “Hana-san I want you to remain with the reserves I promised your family I would see to your well being.  But I do think that you could use some experience with battle.”

Hana nodded, “Hai, Kosuke-dono.”

“Do not worry Hana-san, I will protect you from danger,” Nobutada smiled oblivious to Hana rolling her eyes.

“Shiatari-san your skills have made you quite popular, your sword arm is welcome wherever you think it best,” Kosuke-dono replied.

Shiatari nodded but said nothing.

Mayako spoke up, “What about me father?” 

“It’s time that you learn to defend these lands that may one day be yours.  I want you to use caution though, fortunes know your mother would kill me if great harm came to you but I have absolute faith that you will do our name proud,” her father replied with a paternal smile.

“Thank you father,” Mayako nodded.

“Takeshi-dono you will stay close to me, this is not your battle but given your slippery nature I would keep you close to me,” Kosuke-dono glanced to the minor clan champion heir.

“Of course Kosuke-sama,” Takeshi replied.

“Then you are all dismissed, relax we leave once my forces are fully marshaled,” Kosuke-dono commanded.

The younger samurai gathered in another smaller chamber away from prying eyes, although six Phoenix bushi assigned to escort Takeshi waited outside the room.  Nobutada approached Hana, “So you will get to see my magnificent sword play in action, every man I kill in the battle I shall dedicate to you, Hana-san.”

Hana tried to think of a way to be polite and just nodded, “Thank… you.”

Mayako shook her head at her cousin and then turned to Takeshi, “So Clan Champion why the big secret?”

“There isn’t much to tell, my father is the Clan Champion of the Sparrow Clan and I am his named heir.  I really don’t like to mention it unless I have to, it tends to bring unneeded attention that I don’t want,” Takeshi replied gesturing to his escort.

Shiatari smirked, “So you just travel around writing your book, someone like you should have an official escort.”

“I did, actually, I may have misplaced them in the City of Lies.  I told them I was retiring for the night and then I slipped out without them all the wiser.  I am sure they are still frantically searching for me,” Takeshi joked.

“They may just think you are dead,” Shiatari responded.

“Maybe, anything is possible but I don’t really keep a low profile which is I why I tend to stay on the move.  Being the sun-haired samurai does have some downsides,” Takeshi smiled.

“You are a peculiar individual Takeshi-dono,” Hana remarked.

“Oh please don’t dono me, I am just Takeshi to my friends.  Speaking of which have they told you how we all become friends in the first place?” Takeshi grinned glancing at Shiatari and Mayako.

Mayako waved her arms, “I don’t think they need to hear this story.”

“Well it was back at the Tournament of Samurai, I had met them earlier in the day and I had retired for the evening.  I was pretty tired so I went to bed to get some good rest to be prepared for the poetry contest in the morning, poetry is a specialty of mine, you see,” Takeshi glanced at Mayako.

Shiatari sighed, “Indeed.”

“Well unknown to me these two beautiful maidens decide to steal my work,” Takeshi laughed.

Mayako interjected, “We were not going to steal it, just borrow them!”

“Okay they crept to my room to borrow my works.  Now normally I sleep dead to the world, but I heard furtive whispers outside my chamber, then my door opened and a lithe figure crept into my chambers.  Now I thought Benten had blessed me, but sadly it was not to be.  I confronted Mayako, the consummate borrower and then Shiatari joined us.  Now I am a man of honor and I did not take advantage of them, but I was tempted,” Takeshi teased.

Nobutada seethed but stayed silent.

“Thankfully I was in a jovial mood and we all became the best of friends from that moment onward,” Takeshi finished.  The samurai laughed and enjoyed their evening before retiring.

In the morning Shiatari received a challenge from a Dragon bushi, Mirumoto Rai, the samurai she met at the Tournament of Samurai.  The duel was to be to first blood to prove his worth as a samurai and warrior and perhaps to avenge the rumors that he was a weak willed person since the debacle at the tournament.  Shiatari sought permission from Kosuke-dono and was given it quite easily since the duel was not to the death and she would have time to recover if she suffered injury before the battle.

_*[This was an off the cuff decision, I wanted to bring Mirumoto Rai back without having it be too confrontational.  Also I felt that Shiatari was being less active than normal so I wanted to put her in the spotlight.  It turned out well and only served to grow her burgeoning legend. – GM’s note]*_

By noon Sweet Rice Village was packed with samurai waiting to see the duel between the Dragon bushi and the local hero, Bayushi Shiatari.  The two warriors met on a bridge, the sky was clear of clouds and the sun was beaming down brightly.  It was a hot day and yet both were dressed for battle.

Rai bowed to his opponent, “It is honor to face you once again Bayushi Shiatari-san.”

“Get on with it,” Shiatari retorted.

“Very well then, show me your stance,” Rai replied as both samurai began taking the measure of the other.  The gathered crowd was silent eager to see two skilled samurai duel.

_*[Shiatari won the initiative for the duel and both bushi failed their Assessment rolls. – GM’s note]*_

Neither samurai could discern weakness in the other as they entered the focus phase of their duel.  A songbird landed on the bridge and briefly chirped mingling with the sound of rushing water from the stream beneath the bridge.

*[I remembered this time to count the bonus you get for entering Center Stance, still neither samurai won the focus phase and thus a Kharmic strike was made.  – GM’s note]*

Both bushi struck quickly their blade flashing in the same instant.  Rai is unlucky and his blade is unable to draw blood.  Shiatari though is guided by her ancestors and her blade draws a neat line of blood just under Rai’s right eye.  The young scorpion smiled, “Well done Rai-san, it was an honor.”

Rai bowed and then left having satisfied his challenge.

_*[The only thing that saved Shiatari was her bonus to her TN for having a higher initiative, she won narrowly once more.  Thus ensuring she would have to endure more challenges in the future to be sure.  – GM’s note]*_

Meanwhile Hana played with her new puppy that was delivered outside her chambers with a note that read, “A precious gift for one that is most precious to me.”  She showed her newfound companion to friends and even let the little puppy play with Mayako’s pet peacock, Yuki.  It was a relaxing day before the group would set out for war and bloodshed on the morrow.

Mayako spoke with her mother while her friends watched the pets play.  She approached slowly before speaking, “Mother do you have a moment?”

“Of course child,” her mother replied softly.

“I wanted to discuss something I saw at the Tournament of Samurai.  There was a painting there by a Crab that depicted them defending horrors on their great wall.  But behind the wall I spotted a sparrow nest being protected by their sacrifices.  Does that imply some special relationship they have with the Sparrow clan?” Mayako asked.

“Very perceptive Mayako, though I am surprised to hear of such sophistication from a Crab but these things happen I suppose.  The sparrow could represent the Sparrow clan; their lands border both theirs and the Crane as well.  But my guess would be that the sparrow represents the fragility of the empire and how the Crab thinks of their bushi as the wall that defends fragile existence of the Emerald Empire.  I am impressed that you spotted such an interesting detail,” her mother remarked with little emotion.

“Thank you mother.”

“Why the sudden interest in the Sparrow, don’t tell me you are taken by that dashing sun-haired samurai,” her mother replied coolly.

“Takeshi?” Mayako paused, “Just wondering, he is a good friend.”

Her mother raised a slight brow at the familiarity in her tone and words, “Takeshi-dono is quite the catch, even for a minor clansman.  The heir of a Clan Champion is a powerful figure and I am not blind, child.  I see the way he looks at you; such an alliance could be useful.  Though I am still unsure if we should pursue it or not.  In any case you should keep him as a close ally, your father favors him greatly,” her mother replied while gracefully fanning herself.

“Mother!  I am not talking about marriage I mean I like him; he has been a good friend to me.  I was just wondering about the painting that’s all,” Mayako stammered.

“Well if you need more information that what I have provided speak with Yuuka-san she is very well versed on these issues,” her mother suggested.

Mayako frowned at the name, “No thank you, I think I understand much better now.”

_*[Mayako really does not like Yuuka at all. – GM’s note]*_

Kosuke-dono and his retainers set out for South Border Fortress on the following day in a great precession of orange, yellow, and fiery red.  His banner flying high as the samurai marched to battle.  The Great Strategist rode at the vanguard of his host his daughter and favored retainers following him, including Suzume Takeshi and his Phoenix bushi escort.  Four days on the road before they reached South Border Fortress, a large structure devoid of any pageantry or aesthetic appeal, it was built for war and battle.  

The commander of the fortress, Shiba Gouda greeted the daimyo and his honored entourage.  Gouda was a rigid looking man, bald with a face that marred by some great accident, the skin looked stretched on one side and taut giving his face a cruel almost monstrous visage.  He was very welcoming and leered at the women far too long than was appropriate, though only the women seemed to notice.

_*[Gouda basically looks like Gouda from the second season of Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex, which may give you some insight into his character.  I like him through his brief introduction and unique voice I gave him, he was fairly creepy and made an impact on the players, or well I hope he did. – GM’s note]*_

Gouda and Kosuke-dono retreat inside with the daimyo’s top advisors to speak on the battle in the coming morning.  There is great excitement and anticipation among the Great Strategists’ forces as the young samurai prepare for the battle.

_*[I tried out the Mass Battle rules, I liked and disliked them, I will need to have more time with them I suppose but it seemed pretty deadly which I guess is the point.  Just something I will have to keep in mind for the future.  I think I was more excited to try them out than the player’s were.  – GM’s note]*_

_12th of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Fields outside South Border Fortress_

The early morning sun fought bravely with the mist that covered much of the battle field.  The forces of the Dragon were arrayed before the Phoenix forces of the Great Strategist.  Strangely their general was a ronin, a ronin the samurai had met at the Tournament, Natsuko.  The strange choice for the Dragon to give a ronin bushi such power gave Kosuke-dono some pause.  He was not eager to begin the bloodshed but now that the moment was upon him he would do his duty and see to the protection of his lands at all costs.  He met briefly with the enemy general before returning to his forces.  She was a monster in her heavy armor, with spider accents in the design she looked more a demon than a woman.  Her hardened mask bore a terrible monstrous visage that would have sent chills down the back of lesser men. 

Kosuke-dono took his place; he glanced at Suzume-dono in full battle array with his bushi escort and then commenced the battle.  With a wave of his tessen he unleashed his forces and the Battle of South Border Fortress began!

_*[I had the players roll for Kosuke-dono he rolled 10k5 and had an Emphasis in mass Combat which made him pretty decent at warfare.  He won every round of the mass combat easily compared to the less experienced Natsuko.  Nobutada began the mass combat as heavily engaged, both Mayako and Shiatari were engaged, and Hana was in the Reserves. – GM’s note]*_

As the forces clashed Nobutada charged into the fray eager to garner glory for his name and family.  Mayako and Shiatari were more cautions but equally engaged in the thick of combat.  Mayako’s magic kept her safe as Shiatari cut down soldiers with skill suffering injury from the chaos of combat.  Suddenly the battle lines cleared and both samurai could see Nobutada leading a charge into the enemy general’s cohorts shattering the defensive line!  But Nobutada was cut down from his horse by Natsuko and the ronin prepared to finish off the Seppun warrior.

Hana from her vantage point spotted her allies and moved to aid them knowing that it would take some time before she could do anything and hoping she could make in time.  

Natsuko raised her blade as Shiatari charged, “We meet again!”  Shiatari swung her blade quickly but the strike was cast aside by the ronin leaving Shiatari wide open for a return strike that cut down the Scorpion bushi with ease.  Mayako called upon the air kami knock her opponent down but the warrior was far to determined to allow the gods of air to move her.

Natsuko goaded Mayako, “Is that the best you can do Mayako-chan?”

Hana was still some distance away but called upon the water kami to give Mayako good luck, it seemed her newfound friend would need it.  Bursting from the battle lines a plainly dressed Phoenix bushi drew blood from the ronin as he shouted, “Mayako get Nobutada and Shiatari out of here!”  

Mayako was shocked to hear Takeshi’s voice, “Takeshi I won’t leave you here alone!”  She would not flee, not now; she called upon the fire kami and created a flaming whip that cracked with the fury of the heavens!

Takeshi and Natsuko crossed blades to little avail neither finding a true advantage.  Mayako took the opportunity to strike with her flaming whip, drawing upon the void and her ancestors to guide her hand.  The blow knocked Natsuko’s mask from her face and left a flaming scar across the once beautiful samurai-ko’s face.  It was then that the battle lines surged, the Dragon forces were being routed and Natsuko took that moment to flee.  Here eyes met Mayako’s; this personal war was far from over.  She tended to her allies who were both alive but severely wounded by the ronin bushi.

Kosuke-dono surveyed the battlefield; it stank of death, charred flesh, and worse.  His forces had won the day but the dead on both sides spoke of a greater failure in his eyes.  He glanced with a knowing smile as Takeshi-dono rejoined the escort he had assigned to the troublesome youth.  He admired the young man’s spirit even if it did give his retainers great consternation.  If he had had a son he would have hoped the man could have been as brave as Takeshi-dono.  The smile came to his lips and faded as he turned to the wounded and dead.  The Great Strategist had won the battle but the war… the war he felt was just beginning.

_*[Overall a fun session we covered a bunch of ground and I was able to introduce a bunch of characters and hopefully flesh some more out much more fully then I had.  I like the direction Yuuka, Takeshi, and especially Kosuke are going.  It was also great to have a new player with Hana on board.  Next session will resume the hunt for Junko the tea girl.  – GM’s note]*_


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 15, 2010)

*Character Gallery*

Below is a collection of some of the best images I or the players could find to depict their characters.  They have a definite anime feel given my players this is to be expected.  To get a larger picture just click on the picture.  Enjoy 

Agasha Mayako




Agasha Ayame




Keiko




Sukime




Agasha Yoko




Seppun Nobutada




Suzume Takeshi




Shiba Yuuka




Natsuko




Junko




Doji Aiko




_This is not my artwork and I am only using it for my game, so don't sue me. _


----------



## Vanifae (Aug 16, 2010)

*Letter from Hana to her Parents*

Dearest father and mother,

I am writing to you mainly to inform you that the Phoenix clan is engaged in battle with the Dragon Clan. Although, I’m certain that you will know of the battle before my letter reaches you. I did also want to inform you that I have been instructed to stay in the Reserves by the general. I did, however, view the opposing general, Natsuko, as Agasha Mayako weilded a whip which tore Natsuko’s mask off. The general escaped, but I believe Mayako and her companions should be greatly commended for their efforts. Mayako’s companions are very interesting. She has a friend who is actually a member of the Scorpion clan. Her name is Bayushi Shiatari. I’m unsure of how Mayako befriended her, but she is an admirable duelist and she single-handedly slayed Mutogi, the leader of the Green Cap Bandits. Mayako also has a friend often referred to as the “Sun-haired Samurai.” He is Suzume Takeshi, the son of the leader of the Sparrow Clan. Also, her cousin, Seppun Nobutada, accompanies Mayako on her trips. He is a great warrior. I have witnessed him shoot a single arrow through multiple ropes tethering horses which created a distraction aiding Mayako and Shiatari in defeating the Green Cap Bandits’ leader. I am continuing my training in ikebana, but after viewing Mayako’s ability in medicine, I believe I would like to improve my healing capabilities.
Sincerely,

Your daughter, Asahina Hana

*Excerpts from Asahina Hana's Journal*

Today, I met the family with whom I am staying. They seem very nice. I presented the eldest daughter with a gift and letter from Doji Aiko. The eldest daughter appears to have befriended a member of the Scorpion clan so I am uneasy. Mayako made the mistake of speaking to Kakita Toshoe even after I encouraged her not to talk to him, however, she dealt with him in her own way. I will be attentive and try to keep Mayako out of trouble. Mayako’s cousin, Seppun Nobutada seems to have a problem speaking to women and he really enjoys rice balls. Many girls fawned over Jin today… he is quite the duelist; however, he is quite oblivious to his affect on women. Especially Phoenix women it appears.
-Hana

The gardeners appear to have left a rather large basket of flowers needing to be planted outside my door. They must have forgotten that I am staying in a guest room. I shall speak with them later today. If they would like help, I can try. I do need to train in ikebana and there appears to be an excess of flowers at the castle. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Apparently, Seppun Nobutada left the flowers for me. I am unsure of his intentions.

-Hana

Shiatari has not been causing any trouble thus far. Shiatari defeated the Green Cap Bandits’ leader, Mutogi, today. I did not wish to see the remnants of his body, but Nobutada assures that Shiatari slived Mutogi in half. I do not know if I should believe him as he declares he struck through at least seven ropes tying the Bandits’ horses when there were only four. We have freed the captured Imperial clan member we are supposed to be escorting. We arrived before the reinforcements left and received a rather pleasant welcoming. We also met Suzume Takeshi at a nearby village and Mayako appears to be quite taken with him. I am becoming quite frustrated with my lack of ability in hiding… although the others can be sneaky, it appears I cannot. I must not be light-footed enough. I may work on this.

-Hana

Suzume Takeshi is actually the son of the leader of the Sparrow Clan! Mayako denies that he is more than a good friend. Either way, Mayako must realize that a union between them would mean a union between families and much more status for her.

-Hana

Today, I was instructed to stay in the reserves during the battle between Phoenix clan and the Dragon clan. I did not obey these orders and I’m sure General Agasha Kosuke did not notice. I cannot imagine what would happen if he told my parents. I know that it is not correct to disobey orders, but I witnessed my friend, Nobutada, about to be killed by General Natsuko. I think I made the right choice. I was too far to do much, but I did make it in time to aid Mayako while she battled General Natsuko and while she healed Shiatari and Nobutada. I now have a dog that I named Sayuri _[Author’s Note: Chihiro actually means “a thousand questions” whereas Sayuri means “little lily” and I actually have a dog named Lily so I thought it was fitting]_. I believe that Nobutada gave me Sayuri in order to court me. I am unsure of what my parents would think so I am keeping a distance. I wish to start studying medicine again. Mayako proved to be skilled in medicine as she healed the others. I wanted to help with this, but I know that I must continue studying as my work needs to be perfect. As it appears, I have almost made it an entire month without a mishap. I hope that this continues.

-Hana


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 4, 2010)

New Session tonight, write up forthcoming!


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 14, 2010)

*Session 4: Seven Devils – Part 1*

_6th of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Southern Sweet Plum Province_

Kohaku relaxed as he walked under the bright summer sun, the road through this part of the Sweet Plum Province was well tended to if somewhat treacherous of late with rumors of bandits and the threat of war with the Dragon clan.  He was a ronin, no less of noble standing but an outcast amidst the society of samurai.  It had been days since he had a good meal or a strong drink worthy of the name.  Thankfully he was not far from a village, a little hard work and a warm meal and s stiff drink could be his.

_*[Kohaku is a new character, a ronin samurai with an interesting past.  I needed to find a fun way to bring him into the story.  This little side plot is more of a flashback; Shiba Kani was played by Hana’s character; I only had two players this session. – DM’s note]*_

The sound of steel on steel, followed by steel on flesh stirred Kohaku from his revelry.  He moved forward taking care to stay out of sight while he took the scene.  Two green garbed bandits menaced two travelers, corpses of samurai and bandits cooled in the afternoon sun.  One traveler was a Phoenix bushi, the other a young girl, no more than ten or so, armed with a blood stained katana.  Kohaku furrowed his brow as he noticed a third bandit sneaking up from the bushes.  His instinct kicked in and he moved quickly as the last two bandits were cut down by the traveler, his blade cutting down the final bandit with ease.  Although a ronin bloodshed and combat were familiar to Kohaku.

Shiba Kani, the last remaining Phoenix bushi, addressed Kohaku, “Who are you stranger?”

The young girl held her blade high wary of the stranger, “Are you a bandit as well!”

Kani kept her blade raised as well.  Kohaku smirked, “You do realize I saved your lives, right?”

“That does not mean we trust you stranger, you carry a sword so you must be samurai, who do you serve?” Kani replied never letting her guard waver.

“I serve no man,” Kohaku shrugged.

“A ronin, just as I thought,” Kani clarified, “Well we thank you for your aid ronin, now we should get going Sukime-sama.”

Sukime nodded, “A real-life ronin?  Do you have name wave man?  I thought all ronin were dirty and scary, but you don’t seem that dirty to me.  My name is Sukime what is yours?”

Kohaku stumbled for a moment before replying, “Kohaku, and how many ronin have you actually met little one?”

“Well just one now,” the young samurai child replied, “but you don’t seem all that scary Kohaku-san; don’t you get lonely traveling by yourself?  Well you don’t have to be lonely anymore you should come with us and eat, right Kani-san?”

Kani sighed reluctantly, “That is acceptable, we should hurry along then.”

The ronin shrugged and followed the two travelers to the nearest village.  The village was quaint and simple; the samurai find shelter and a warm meal waiting for them.  Sukime was happy to be sitting down and having some warm rice to eat.  The young girl continued her interrogation of the ronin, “So where are you from, Kohaku-san?”

“Far from here, Sukime-san,” Kohaku grinned between mouthfuls of rice.

“My dad is the daimyo of this province, he is a great man and a very powerful samurai,” Sukime smiled, “I will grow up to be strong just like my father.  I will be a great samurai!  Have you killed many warriors, Kohaku-san?”

“No, not so many little one.  I try not to kill needlessly, there is no glory in death,” the ronin replied softly.

“But don’t you want to be a strong warrior?  You have to kill to be a strong warrior like my friend, Shiatari-san.  That is what she says anyway.  I want to be strong like her,” Sukime nodded.

“I think you are plenty brave and strong, Sukime-san,” Kohaku replied with a smile, “I think you will be quite the strong warrior one day.”

Kani just watched quietly as the conversation continued.  Sukime grinned, “I like you Kohaku-san, when I am done with training I think we should get married because you seem strong and I will be strong too!”

Kani coughed, trying to stifle a surprised laugh.  Kohaku ignored the older Phoenix bushi as he responded, “I would be honored, little one.”

“Great then it’s settled.  Oh and I have one more request, could you deliver this letter to my sister, but you can’t look at it!  Take this to Sweet Plum Castle and give it to my sister directly, Mayako!”  The young girl quickly scrawled a few more words into her hastily written letter and then sealed it up for the ronin.

“I promise Sukime-san,” Kohaku agreed.  The young ronin stood sensing another journey upon him.  He strode for the door but was interrupted by a young woman of plain face and simple virtues.

The young woman offered him a letter, “You dropped this.”

Kohaku smiled offering her thanks and left on his newfound journey.  Junko smiled as the ronin took to the road.

*[It was nice to bring Junko back in this little flashback and it was fun having this little side plot to bring Kohaku into the fold.  – DM’s note]*


----------



## Falkus (Sep 16, 2010)

I just finished reading it. While I'm not familiar with the system or setting, I've enjoyed the story hour so far, and I'm looking forward to future updates!


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 18, 2010)

*Session 4: Seven Devils – Part 2*

_14th of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Southern Sweet Plum Province_

Hana sighed as Nobutada hovered about her, his arm was in a sling from his injuries from the battle.  The young Seppun samurai followed her about acting as her impromptu yojimbo and protecting his own self interest in the young Crane shugenja’s favor.  She spent her time in the village in the shadow of South Border Fortress, it was a calm and soothing place, overly quaint by her standards but  place of good people.  Lot in her thoughts she barely registered that Nobutada was speaking with someone and for once it was not her.

She glanced and saw an armed man of the road, a samisen on his back and a daisho at his hip.  He wore no mon or heraldry, in her summation he was probably a ronin.  Not totally uncommon given the current political climate of the region.  She brushed the thoughts aside as the words exchanged between Nobutada and the stranger soon turned heated.

Nobutada sneered, “Ronin scum, give me the message for my cousin and I will see to it that she gets it.”

The ronin, Kohaku, grinned, “I don’t think so.  I promised her little sister I would deliver it into her hands.”

Hana interposed herself between the two bushi, “I am sure we can come to some kind of agreement, why don’t we discuss this over some warm food and sake?”

The ronin nodded, “I can agree to that, I could use some good drink.”

Nobutada shrugged as the group entered the simple sake house, the staff were quick to seat the samurai and see to their needs.  Kohaku was impressed with the treatment, he was used to being recognized as a samurai but the respect was not that much greater than an armed peasant.  Obviously he was in good company, well despite being in the presence of a Crane samurai.  Kohaku was a bastard child of a whore and a Crane duelist, Kakita Benimaru.  The very thought of his father, the One Eyed Duelist, made his blood boil thankfully he had warm sake in him to ease his mood.

*[Kakita Benimaru is an enemy of Kohaku and is actually named after a rogue we had in a D&D 4E game I ran with this player.  I am actually excited to bring this character into the campaign at my earliest convenience. – GM’s note]*

Hana decided to break the silence, “So Kohaku-san, what is the message you have for Agasha Mayako-san?”

“It’s a letter from her younger sister,” Kohaku replied through mouthfuls of rice.

“So you met little Keiko-chan?  How is she, how is my little cousin?” Nobutada asked.

“Nope, that wasn’t her name,” Kohaku replied after a draught of sake, “Sukime-san sent me on this mission and I will not betray hr trust.  She is my wife to be after all.”

Nobutada blinked, “What?  She is still a child!”

“Relax friend, she swore to wait till she was a true samurai after her training, and I am bound my word to not betray her trust.  You can trust me,” Kohaku laughed.

“We shall see,” Nobutada brooded, “well is Sukime-chan alright?  How did you meet her?”

Kohaku grinned and related his tale of the bandits and his timely intervention on the matter.  Hana listened intently trying to keep the two bushi from overly indulging but her actions were far too little too late and soon the once enemies were becoming fast an drunken friends, exchanging pleasantries with threats with equal abandon.  Hana had to survive the clumsy advances of Nobutada and the crude jokes of Kohaku.  She was thankful when the two men decided to retire late in the evening, the ronin was surprised when the Seppun scion offered him accommodations in the fortress.

Hana approached her chamber slowly noticing someone behind her.  She turned to find Nobutada, “Good night Nobutada-san.”

“You sure you don’t need me to… uh keep you company… [hic] this evening?” Nobutada slurred.

“I am fine, just go back to bed and I will see you in the morning,” Hana replied.

“You sure?” Nobutada smirked leaning lazily against the wall.

“Positive, Go. To. Bed,” Hana rolled her eyes, her patience growing short.

Nobutada retreated as Hana sighed and took some solace in a good night’s sleep.  Morning came all too soon for the three young samurai, especially Nobutada and Kohaku.  The ronin was not used to having such fine accommodations, it was a far cry from traveling on the road and playing music or utilizing his sword arm to earn his next meal.  With Nobutada’s help Kohaku was able to deliver his letter…

But to his surprise he had two letters on his person both for Mayako.  He delivered them if only to fulfill his oath.  Mayako read through both letters quickly, though one brought great concern to her and her father, the daimyo of the province.  Whatever was written in the letter was of grave importance to the Great Strategist.  He ordered his retainers, Hana and Nobutada to hunt down the source of the second letter, Junko and bring her to the castle to face his judgment.

The Great Strategist sat alone in his chamber, a grim look across his face, “Mayako will remain here, as a provincial magistrate she has many duties to learn.  As her yoriki you will head to Far Rice Village and find this Junko; bring her to me and quickly.  The mayor is a loyal servant of the Empress, she may be able to help.”

Hana nodded and accepted her duty, she turned to Nobutada, “We should leave as soon as we are able and quickly.”

Nobutada nodded, “Revered uncle we will find her.”

The Great Strategist nodded, “Divine Empress’ will be done.”

Hana gathered her things and headed for the courtyard, there Kohaku was waiting entertaining the bored bushi with his music and stories.  Hana turned to Nobutada, “What do we do about him?”

“He is a ronin, why not just pay him to go with us, ronin are loyal to coin at least,” Nobutada replies preparing his horse.

Hana nodded, “Kohaku-san we have a proposition for you, we have to leave the castle for a few days, we can pay you to join us and we could probably use an extra hand.”

Kohaku smirked, “I suppose I could be persuaded.”

Nobutada nodded, “It should be a simple matter and since you are partly responsible for this matter.”

“Me?” Kohaku replied.

“You did deliver the letter,” Nobutada chided getting astride his steed.

The trio continued their discussion as they prepared for their journey.  Shiba Gouda approached them, the commander of the fortress and a loyal servant of the Great Strategist.  His face was a wretched mess that made him unforgettable, it was as if the left side was stretched taut over his skull giving him a wretched and twisted countenance.  Gouda grinned looking at the gathered samurai speaking in his unctuous tone, “You should take care on your journey to Seven Devils, milady.”

“Seven Devils?” Hana replied with a quizzical brow.

“Far Rice Village is now known as Seven Devils, last I heard, a beauty like you should take care in such a hive of villainy.  There is no authority there, so you should be doubly wary,” Gouda grinned.

Hana did her best not to stare, “Thank you for the warning.”

“If you need help,” Gouda smiled as best as his wretched face could manage, “seek the aid of Kasuga Ryoko-san; she is a Tortoise clan smuggler with strong ties in Seven Devils.  Though I hear her methods are a little questionable.  Please take care Asahina-san, Seven Devils is a dangerous place.”

Hana smiled weakly, “Thank you.”  She then urged her horse forward with Kohaku and Nobutada following.  The trio entered the unaligned territories and made way for the lawless town of Seven Devils.

Gouda watched them go with a leering hideous smile.

_*[Shiba Gouda is an interesting character I hope to flesh out more next session he is based at least physically on the character of Gouda from Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex and has a similar personality.  Overall this session was purely role play and I enjoyed it.  – GM’s note]*_


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 18, 2010)

Falkus said:


> I just finished reading it. While I'm not familiar with the system or setting, I've enjoyed the story hour so far, and I'm looking forward to future updates!



Thanks we play tomorrow so I am busy trying to pump out the last bits of the last session and then do some prep if you have any questions about the game or setting I don't mind answering them.


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 18, 2010)

*Session 4: Seven Devils – Part 3
*
_18th of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Southern Sweet Plum Province_

Three days of travel across rolling plains, with the hot summer sun during the days and a cold indifferent moon in the nights.  Hana was not used to all this traveling and exertion it may have helped if her company was better but between the ronin and the Seppun bushi, there was little good conversation to be had.  The two unlikely friends did keep each other company which made Hana all the more pleased, since that meant they didn’t bother her all that much.

Nearing the end of the third day the trio of samurai saw Seven Devils coming into view, it was a large town, perhaps a small city of ramshackle buildings surrounded by rice fields with working peasants tending their crops under the watchful eye of armed men who gave the samurai indifferent glances.  It reminded Hana of Ryoko Owari, the City of Lies, perhaps it was something in the air.  The samurai passed through gates paying a small “tax” to the guards and entered Seven Devils proper.

This was a den of crime and iniquity, a dead body lie in the street the victim of some recent mugging or perhaps gang retaliation Hana could not tell, she had her own reasons for coming to this village and would stay focused on her goal.  She glanced at her companions glad that they were nearby, they were uncouth and violent, but both were handy with a blade and if things got out of hand it would be needed.

Kohaku broke the silence, “So where do we start looking, and who are we looking for again?”

“Junko,” Nobutada answered, “I say we speak with the mayor, they would be well connected here.”

“What about the smuggler?” Kohaku replied while navigating his horse around the mass of peasants in the streets.  For their part the peasants did their best to show some proper deference for the samurai.

“What about her she can’t be trusted, Gouda-sama said as much,” Nobutada retaliated.

Hana shivered at the mention of the man’s name his wretched face popping into her mind.  She turned to her companions, “We should split up and speak with the mayor and this smuggler, either could know something about Junko.”

“I’m going to speak with the smuggler,” Kohaku shrugged.

“We can go to the mayor,” Nobutada asserted moving closer to Hana.  Hana reluctantly agreed and turned her mount bidding Kohaku goodbye.

Kohaku smirked and after some rather scant questions of the locals he found the smuggler’s base of operations as it were an opium den that catered to gambling and prostitution.  He dismounted and approached three men burst from the entrance carrying a fourth, they tossed the fourth man down the steps.

The obvious leader of the thugs shouted, “If you show your face around here Ko you won’t live too long to regret it.  Pay what you owe, the mistress is losing her patience with you!”

Kohaku, never one to stand aside when the poor were in distress, strode defiantly to the peasant’s side, “Are you okay?”

“Those… those men they swindled me that gambling house cheated me of my winnings!  How will I ever feed my wife and kids, I’m ruined!  Someone should stand up to her,” the poor man sobbed.

“Don’t worry friend, you just get home to your wife and stay clear of these gambling halls, if I can help you I will,” Kohaku smiled.

“Bless you great samurai, bless you!” 

“Just go on home this is no place for you,” Kohaku helped the stranger to his feet and sent him on his way.

The thugs stopped him at the door, their leader grunted, “Piss off samurai, paying customers only.”

“I have money,” Kohaku replied, “why did you toss that poor man out on his ass?”

“He ain’t paid his debts, the boss don’t like that, he better come up with the money or he will have worse then that,” the thug chuckled his cronies following suit.

Kohaku strode past the trio of thugs and took a look around the opium den.  There were several tables set up for gambling and a second floor where the prostitutes lounged making cat calls at the patrons.  He decided to grab a game of dice and relax until he figured out his next move, besides he could use a stiff drink.

*[Kohaku has a weakness for alcohol, so he drinks any chance he can get. – GM’s note]*

Meanwhile…

Hana and Nobutada had found themselves a guide, a rather destitute guide, but a guide nonetheless.  He was a thin scraggly fellow in his twilight years with a stubbly chin he constantly stroked as he talked, he had the manner of a backwoods yokel and his stories all focused on his good friend Fo who was the smartest man he ever knew.  Although not so smart to win at gambling, poor Fo had to sell his daughter into prostitution to pay his debts.  But thankfully Fo was smart enough to have a second daughter just in case his gambling got himself into trouble again!

_*[The guide’s stories actually made Hana’s player cringe; he was a fun one off character to play.  I did a fun yokel country voice for him and stroked my chin whenever I went into character for him. – GM’s note]*_

Hana was grateful to leave the guide’s presence and enter the mayor’s home which was quite opulent compared to most of the structures they had seen in the town.  The mon of Otomo Amaya was emblazoned on a flag in front of the home.  

Nobutada smiled, “An Otomo, our luck has changed then, I did not expect one of the imperial families in such a place.  This has to be a good omen.”

The two samurai were quickly brought into the home and given refreshments by the servants while the lady of the house prepared herself for the unannounced guests.  Hana took a seat in the garden, it was a pleasant place, serene even.  A far cry from the chaos and iniquity just outside the mayor’s doors.

Finally the lady of the house made her appearance after some long minutes, she wore a fine silk kimono of green and black, her hair was worn in the traditional style if a little dated and her face had lines of age and worry on them, a practiced smile on her lips.  Otomo Amaya greeted her guests, “Greetings I am Otomo Amaya, town mayor and magistrate.  It is a pleasure to receive such young magnates of the Empire, what news do you bring?”

“I am Asahina Hana and this is my… yojimbo Seppun Nobutada-san.  We are actually looking for someone, a woman by the name of Junko she fled the Phoenix territories and we believe she came here, we are retainers of Agasha Kosuke-dono, Daimyo of the Sweet Plum Province,” Hana presented their travel papers and chop proving the validity of the claim.

“How prestigious, well you are both welcome in my home I am afraid to say that I am not aware of such a woman but I will put every available resource at my disposal to the task of finding this woman.  What has she done?” Amaya questioned with her practiced smile.

“We believe she may be a witch who practices dark magic,” Nobutada replied bluntly, “she is dangerous and our lord will have her answer for her crimes.”

“Ah well then such an individual must be found quickly, I will have my son and his men search the city for this criminal.  Is there anything else you require?” Amaya said with a sweet tone.  She placed her hands in her lap, “Will you need rooms for your stay, I would be more than happy to offer my home to such prestigious samurai.”

“I… we would like that yes, you are most kind,” Hana smiled.

“Think nothing of it, we so rarely get quality visitors, a Crane scion must be well connected with the Winter Courts, perhaps we can work out a favor for a favor?  It has been an age since I have visited a Winter Court worthy of the name,” Amaya replied wistfully.

“I am sure we could work something out,” Hana offered, she was not as greatly connected as even she would have liked but it was a simple favor.

“Thank you, I knew just by looking at you that we would be fast friends,” Amaya bowed demurely.

Hana returned the bow, “We shall return soon I have some business in town to attend to.  I thank you for all your help.”

“More business?” the mayor replied quizzically.

“A simple matter, we shall return later this evening, until then be well Otomo-sama,” Hana left Nobutada following her.

“So why didn’t we tell her about the smuggler?” Nobutada asked he got astride his horse.

“Just being prudent, we don’t fully understand this place and the wrong name in the wrong place could be disastrous,” Hana answered.  She wrinkled her nose when she noticed their guide was waiting for them.  With a sigh she asked to be taken to the smuggler’s base of operations and then prepared herself for more debauched stories of failed parenting.

Meanwhile…

Kohaku smiled pulling in his winnings.  He was doing quite well for himself and felt that he had gorged himself on good drink long enough.  He casually mentioned the name of the smuggler, Kasuga Ryoko to the other gamblers.  The room went silent and all eyes were on him.

The polite thug leader approached the ronin, “Why you asking about the boss?”

“I got business with her,” Kohaku replied tersely.

“What kind of business?”

“For her ears only,” Kohaku threw his dice once more.

“Well then we shouldn’t keep the boss waiting, get up,” the thug leader grunted.

Kohaku gathered up his winnings and followed his escort upstairs past the prostitutes.  He was instructed to wait while the thug made sure everything was fine.  After a few short minutes he was roughly ushered inside a simple chamber where a woman stood over a bound peasant, her kimono was scandalously open, baring her tattooed flesh to the world, he even caught sight of her bountiful cleavage and slender legs.

“Who are you?” the woman commanded while two thugs beat on the bound peasant with bamboo.

“Kohaku, and I am…” he winced at the beating, “here for information.  Why are you beating this man?”

“Don’t concern yourself with him, better for you ronin.  As for your information I know plenty of things but I don’t give it away for free, so what is it you could do for me that would be worth my while?” Ryoko replied softly.

Kohaku kept looking at the wailing man, “Whatever he did, does not justify this torture.”

“He owes me money, he can’t pay an example must be made of him, this is Seven Devils.  This is how things work here,” she gestured to the man.  She knelt down by him, “He won’t suffer for long, soon he will die and be dumped in the river.”

“You are going to kill him?” Kohaku gasped.

“What, you disapprove?”

“I can’t stand by and watch an innocent man die,” Kohaku pleaded.

Ryoko laughed, “Innocent?  This isn’t the Imperial City, there are no innocents here.  But since you seem so concerned for this wretch’s life, then why don’t we gamble for it.  If you win this man’s life will be spared and I will consider his debt paid; but if I win your life will be forfeit for his and you die in his place.  No one can say that I’m not fair.”

Kohaku grinned, “Deal.”

Ryoko tossed dice at his feet, “Then roll.”

Kohaku gulped taking the dice in his hands.  He prayed to the Fortunes to grant him luck and then let the dice fly.  Each roll on the ground seemed like an eternity the sound of the dice hitting the floor like the shattering boom of thunder.  It all happened so slowly, yet the dice finally settled… he had lost.

_*[Kohaku had to spend a Void point to make the Gaming roll and still lost to Ryoko who was a superior opponent; it was a fun scene. – GM’s note]*_

Kohaku gulped, “I lost let this man go and take my life instead.”

“You have a stupid kind of bravery, Kohaku.  I won’t kill this man and I won’t take your life either, I will take his hand as a reminder that I am a merciful woman.  I think that’s fair,” Ryoko ran her fingers along the wailing man’s back.

“Fine,” Kohaku replied somewhat relieved at the outcome.

Meanwhile…

Hana was glad to bid her guide goodbye and entered the opium den.  It was a smoky place of sin and vice.  Gambling, prostitution, and other vices for those with money enough to pay for the services.  She spotted a woman who looked surprisingly like Otomo Amaya, though far younger sitting at a table with other young women and men enjoying a rather scandalous evening of sake and mind altering substances.

She approached the woman, who glanced up at the Crane shugenja and spoke first, “Oh bring me some more sake please.”

Hana furrowed her brow, “I am no hostess, I’m looking for Kasuga Ryoko-san, have you seen her?”

“Ryoko-sama,” the woman lazily shook her head, “no I can’t say that I have, but if you see her tell her I want some more stock… I smoked just about all the rest I got last time.  I’m good for the money, can you do that little girl?”  Her friends laughed at the petty joke.

Hana frowned, “I am not your errand girl.”

“Well then why are you bothering me then?  Don’t you like know who I am?  My mother runs this town and you’re starting to piss me off, so run along little girl.  If you know what is like good for you, you’ll past that message on to Ryoko-sama,” she rolled her eyes dismissively taking a sip of sake.

Hana turned and thankfully got more help from one of the hugs milling about the bottom floor of the opium den.  She noticed a mewling man being lead out with bandages around the stump of an arm he cradled close to his chest.  She frowned once more and then followed the thug upstairs and into Ryoko’s office.

Kohaku breathed a sigh of relief to see his two companions and then got right down to business.  Ryoko was willing to part with information she had on Junko but she had a favor the samurai would need to handle first before she parted with the information.  Hana was wary but relented since this was the best lead they had gotten all evening.  Ryoko just needed them to pay a visit to a business partner and ‘remind’ him that he had some outstanding debts that needed to be rectified.  The trio agreed and went on their way.

The man in question was a dog-fighter trainer and ran a dog-fighting operation down by the docks.  It was an easy enough place to find, the old warehouse that was being used as a makeshift arena was lit up with crude lanterns and had a large crowd gathered to watch the dog-fights.  The sight sickened Hana as the animals battled for the amusement and greed of the onlookers.  Nobutada stayed close to Hana while Kohaku did most of the ‘negotiations’.  Hana took the time to remove some of the younger animals from their cages and even kept a few for herself while Kohaku reminded the dog-fight trainer why it would be a bad idea to stiff Ryoko-sama of her cut.  He informed Kohaku that he wasn’t purposefully trying to hold out on her but that one of the local gangs the Devil Tiger’s was trying to put pressure on him for a cut as well.  Kohaku grinned gave the man a solid punch to his nose for good measure and the samurai returned to Ryoko-sama.

Ryoko spoke up as the samurai were brought into her more opulent offices on the second floor, “So?”

“I reminded him that he should stay on your good side, he says that the Devil Tigers are putting pressure on him though,” Kohaku answered.

“We did our part,” Nobutada added.

“Devil Tigers just never know when to quit, but you are right you did your part.  I know a little something about this Junko, heard that the Kuwata Family picked up a ronin shugenja a few weeks ago.  The description you gave me seems to match up, so if you are looking for her, then you are going to deal with them.  Good luck with that,” Ryoko smiled.

“What can you tell us about the Kuwata Family?” Hana asked.

“One of the big gangs here, they consider themselves the oldest gang, claim they are descended from some Phoenix families that were left behind here when this town got started as Far Rice Village.  They stay out of my business I stay out of theirs it’s been a good working business relationship so far,” Ryoko replied leaning back on her pillows.

“We need to get in touch with the Kuwata Family then, maybe Otomo-sama can help us?” Nobutada blurted out.

“The old bag probably could, she has connections to all the gangs in town, sure she can do something for you.  But if our business is concluded, I have other pressing matters to attend to,” Ryoko smirked as she relaxed on her pillows.

The trio of samurai bowed and returned to Otomo-sama’s residence.  They had the mayor arrange a meeting with the Kuwata Family in the morning and then retired to nice beds after a warm meal with the mayor’s family including the petty girl from the opium den, the mayor’s daughter, Sora, and her son Osamu.  Hana was glad to rest it had been a long day of traveling and dealing with some of the worst scum she had ever had the pleasure of crossing paths with.  She was looking forward to leaving as quickly as she was able.


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 21, 2010)

*Session 4: Seven Devils – Part 4*

_22nd of the Serpent, 1172 IC, Unaligned Territories_

Hana shivered as the rain poured down, Nobutada flanked her and behind her was the ronin and their two ‘prisoners’.  She glanced over her shoulder to look at Junko the tea girl that had caused so much trouble and her mountain of a bodyguard, Orochi.  Orochi was a powerful looking man of Crab descent, he was a ronin but not much else was known about him.  He probably spent time on the Wall, his skin was sallow and gray and there was very little emotion or life left in the man.  He was as a corpse in manner, a muscle bound corpse that could destroy lesser warriors with ease.  The ronin followed Junko as her bodyguard and had not spoken a word since the young Crane shugenja had met him.

Three days earlier…

The trio of samurai were up early; the accommodations at the mayor’s home were plush and opulent.  The servants saw to their needs and Amaya did her best to impress the young samurai with her household and was eager to please.  The trio arranged a meeting with Junko for the evening, after talking to some agents from the Kuwata Family.  It was a terse affair but hopefully if all went well they would have a face to face meeting with their quarry.

Kohaku decided to track down a few people, mainly the man he saved from execution the day before and the hapless gambler who owed Ryoko-sama money.  After some inquiring he found the one armed man, his daughter was taking care of him and she seemed quite grateful for his intercession on his behalf.

Kohaku smiled sitting next to the man’s bed, “You don’t need to thank me; I just couldn’t stand by and watch a man be killed over something as trivial as money.  I just hope you won’t go back to that place.”

“Oh I learned my lesson great samurai,” the one armed man replied with a cough, “I will do what I can for my daughter; she deserves a better life then this.”

Kohaku nodded, “Just get well, and do right by her is all I ask.”  He stood and left the residence pleased that he had made some small difference in that man’s life.  He turned his thoughts to the other man and set to finding this second man.  

It was not hard to find the man, he didn’t know his name but he had a good idea of what he looked like, he was across town now and it was midday.  He approached the man who was sitting another group gambling on the street.

Kohaku furrowed his brow, “Still gambling?”

The man looked up, he was shock before realization filled his eyes, “Oh my friend, hey guys this is the one I told you about; the good samurai that tried to help me out yesterday!”

Kohaku nodded, “Seems like you didn’t learn much of a lesson, what would your wife or kids say about this if they knew you had a price on your head from Ryoko-sama?”

Another man chortled, “Him, a wife and kids?  Oh Hito-san what kind of lies have you been feeding this samurai?”

“What does that mean?” Kohaku scowled.

“It would take a desperate kind of woman to hitch themselves up with Hito-san,” the man replied.

Kohaku punched Hito right in the face knocking him flat, his nose bleeding profusely.  The other men stood, but one look at his swords and the ronin’s eyes stayed their hands.  Kohaku growled, “I hope she finds you Hito, because I won’t lift a finger to save your sorry ass next time.”

Kohaku stomped away angry at himself and the broken nosed scoundrel.

The trio regrouped and went to the meeting to find Junko, Orochi, and several thugs waiting for them.  The monastery was a quiet place, doubly so as the monks made themselves scarce in the presence of the Kuwata Family thugs.

Hana opened the negotiations, “Thank you for meeting us, I assume you know why we are here?”

Junko answered, “I have an idea, but I am not sure it would be in my best interest to go with you back to the Phoenix lands.”

“We have orders from Agasha Kosuke-dono to bring you back to answer for your actions in his province, I would prefer to do that with as little fuss as possible,” Hana replied staying firm.

Nobutada eyed the rather large ronin, Orochi, the man was a full head taller then he and encased in black heavy armor.  He wore a daisho at his side and carried a massive tetsubo as his weapon choice.  Nobutada surmised that this ronin may have even served time on the Wall, it would account for the taint hat had turned his skin gray and the coldness in his eyes.

Junko glanced at her allies and then to the trio of samurai, “And if I refuse?”

“We will be prepared to do what is needed to bring you back,” Nobutada interjected.

Hana nodded, “I don’t want any bloodshed but if you press this issue this could go badly for you and Kuwata Family, I don’t think either of us wants that.”

Junko thought long and hard for a moment before gesturing for her allies to stand back.  She spoke, “Orochi-san will accompany me, I don’t wish to be difficult and if you can assure my safety I will answer your petty lord’s questions.  If you cross me Orochi won’t give you much time to regret your betrayal.”

Hana glanced at the massive ronin and then nodded, “Fine, I am glad we could come to an agreement without violence.”  Inwardly she sighed with great relief, the presence of the thugs did not trouble her but Orochi was both fearsome and intimidating.

Back in the present in the unaligned territories between the Dragon territories and the Phoenix territories the samurai and their ‘prisoners’ were traveling back to South Border Fortress at a much slower pace, they were unable to find a horse that could support the massive bulk of Orochi, Junko’s silent yojimbo.

In three days the group had not gotten much out of the silent warrior besides a few glances from his cold eyes.  Junko was rather forthcoming with information and seemed to delight with toying with other’s thoughts and emotions.  If she was remorseful they could not see it, she seemed quite calm even though she was most likely going to certain death or at the very least incarceration for an undetermined time.

*[Orochi became something of a favorite for the players I was very surprised by this but it worked out well their interactions with him on the journey would play a huge role in how issues are resolved in the next session.  He was a fun character to portray and seemed to go over well with my players! – GM’s note]*

Hana was determined to try and get Orochi to open up.  After the camp site was set for the day she sat next to him and asked him a few questions.  But those were met with silence.  Finally she noticed she still had a single puppy from when she freed the dogs back in Seven Devils and offered Orochi a puppy.  Surprisingly the massive ronin took it and petted the animal with great care.

Junko was amused and spoke, “Orochi only speaks when he needs to, but I think he likes your gift.”

Hana replied, “What happened to him?”

“He was once a Crab bushi serving on the Wall, from what I have gathered he killed his commander and was denied seppuku.  He was banished and made ronin.  I only met him in the Phoenix lands, he protects me and I look out for him,” Junko answered while making tea.  Once finished she turned to her traveling companions, “Would anyone like some tea?”

Hana refused still not trusting the witch but Nobutada and Kohaku both drank the tea; it was quite delicious.  Hana was still curious about why Junko was willing to return with them to the Phoenix lands but she was not overly eager to press the issue.

“So what are you thinking?” Junko asked the Crane shugenja.

“I am not really thinking about anything, actually,” Hana glanced away.

“Why so distant, is something bothering you?” Junko quipped.

“No, I am fine.  Why do you have so many questions?” Hana asked.

“I figured I should get to know my executioners,” Junko joked.

“What?” Hana gasped, “I am not your executioner, I am just doing my duty, and you have committed dark sadistic crimes against the Phoenix and the Empire.  Don’t play the innocent with me witch!”

“So am I guilty of giving someone knowledge?” Junko questioned, “It’s not like I forced that poor boy to read the scrolls or even act on his dark impulses.  I don’t consider myself innocent but I hardly see my actions as damning.”

“Don’t play coy, you knew what would happen,” Hana focused her anger at the tea girl.

“I must be quite the oracle to see what will happen before it comes to pass,” Junko laughed.

Hana rolled over and ignored the laughter.  This tea girl, no this witch really knew how to get under her skin.  She would be overjoyed when this task was over and she could do something else with hopefully less manipulative company.

The morning came all too soon for the travelers and with it came the heavy rains of a summer storm.  The group trudged along in the rain with little shelter or respite from the downpour, the weather slowed down their progress even more.  By evening time the trio of samurai were feeling absolutely miserable, Orochi seemed indifferent and Junko reveled in the primal power of the storm.

Hana decided to speak with Orochi once more, “Orochi-san, do you have any family back in the Crab lands?  Anyone you were close to?”

Orochi sat for a long moment, his eyes distant before he replied with a single word to Hana, “Daughter.”

Hana furrowed her brow and looked at Kohaku, “Do you think that that means he has a daughter?”  Orochi did not offer any more explanation for his answer.

Kohaku shrugged, “Good enough guess I suppose.”

Junko smiled, “What about your family, Hana-san, I assume you have one.”

“Yes,” Hana replied slightly annoyed, “and they are doing quite fine.”

“Why so defensive?  You don’t like me do you?” Junko replied smoothly.

“I don’t like how you toy with people,” Hana sniped.

“I toy with those people that allow themselves to be toyed with.  Maybe if you were not so weak willed then you wouldn’t feel that way; perhaps if you were more a lion and not so much a mouse?” Junko laughed with a sly grin.

“You don’t know anything about me, witch,” Hana narrowed her eyes.

“I know enough,” Junko shrugged.  She poured tea for the others, “But I am glad your family is doing well, losing one’s parents is a terrible thing.  I never knew my father and my mother she was a good woman she taught me everything she knew before she died.  I have been on my own ever since.”

Hana softened, “I am sorry to hear that, I… I had no idea, what was your mother like?”

“She was gifted like you, she taught me magic and how to speak with the spirits.  She taught me many facets of magic and was not afraid to delve into the more misunderstood arts.  I was an eager student and I loved my mother deeply.  She made me the woman I am today.  I took all her lessons to heart, then I killed her learning my final lesson,” Junko smiled a deadly gleam in her eyes.

Hana gasped, “You what?”

“I murdered my mother,” Junko replied casually.

“I thought you said you loved her?” Hana spoke the words harshly unsure of what to make of this woman.

“I did.”

Hana groaned and went to bed her mood even fouler than the weather.  Another day of misery followed as the samurai trudged through the rain and bad weather.  Junko’s words repeated in Hana’s mind all day, the sweet smile on the tea girl’s lips belied the evil that must have lurked just beneath the smile.

Hana sat down next to Orochi hoping to continue the ‘conversation’ she started on the day before.  She smiled and gestured at the puppy the Crab ronin was gently stroking, “So does the puppy have a name yet?”

Orochi turned to her and gave her a long stare before replying in his deep gravelly voice, “Etsuko.”

Hana tried to draw more out of the ronin but he was done speaking for the day.  She glanced at Junko and decided to spare herself any more torment and just went to bed.  Hopefully the next day would being something better to brighten her mood.

The weather had relented and the rain became sporadic showers throughout the day.  It was a relief for the travelers even if only a minor respite.  By Kohaku’s reckoning they should reach the fortress by morning, he was glad to be nearly done with this task.  He was not as personally vested in the actions of this woman and was just glad he was earning a decent wage for the first time in a long while.  It was a better day but not by much, Orochi was still tight lipped but seemed to be more open to the samurai then we had begun this journey.  By morning the fortress was in sight and soon this adventure would be over.

Junko smiled the real fun was soon about to begin.

*[The next session takes place over a single day and night, and is pretty intense and much of this session is laying the ground work for what happens in that session.  Overall this was a fun if meandering session that was sort of off the cuff since I had less players then I expected. – GM’s note]*


----------



## Vanifae (Sep 21, 2010)

*Couple of Letters for Session 4 & Session 5*

_*Letter to Mayako from Sukime, delivered by Kohaku:*_

Dear Mayoko-chan,

Hey it’s Sukime and I am having a great and scary adventure!  I got to see a bunch of the country side and we got attacked by bandits and I met my future husband!  Okay first I miss you, it’s kind of lonely out here but the nice guards daddy sent with me have been very nice, they give me treats and tell me nice stories.  But now most of them are dead, that makes me sad.  Kani-chan says we will get new guards soon, but it makes me sad.

We got attacked by bandits and I killed two of them like a real samurai!  I was really scared but Kani-chan and I won and then we met this ronin, his name is Kohaku-kun.  He is really nice and plays music and drinks lots of sake.  I told him to deliver this letter so he better not be peeking at it, he promised!

Bad Kohaku if you are reading this!

Anyway Kohaku was kind of smelly I guess he travels around a bunch because he is a ronin.  But he seemed very nice and strong, so I decided he will be my husband when I am done training and we will be the strongest samurai together!  He better keep his promise or I am going to hit him so hard!  Also I saw a bear and a deer once.  I like bears they are big.

Oh tell daddy I miss him and tell mommy I miss her too.  I will see you soon I have to go now, I’m going to send this with Kohaku-kun and he will deliver it to you!  Oh and tell Shiatari-chan that I am going to be strong like her!

Your little awesome sister,

Sukime

PS – I love my big sister.

_*Letter from Junko to Mayako, also deleivered by Kohaku:*_

I know you are looking for me.

You really shouldn’t, Mayako.

It will not end well for you.

If you find me, death will follow.

- Junko


----------



## Vanifae (Nov 12, 2010)

*Session 5: Waking Nightmares – Part 1*

_25th of the Serpent, South Border Fortress_

Mayako was busier than usual; her recent promotion to the position of Provincial Magistrate brought a great deal of responsibility and paperwork.  Her father had been helpful in the appointment but it still meant late night pouring through boring scrolls on proper court behavior, proper adjudication of law, and all the minutiae that comes with running and overseeing a province.  It did not help that she was distracted by a great many other personal issues on her mind; the recent arrival of the new Unicorn samurai, her allies who were off tracking down Junko, and Takeshi.  Mayako smiled at the last thought which caused her to lose her place in the scroll she was trying to read about the proper tax retrieval procedures for the province.  

“It is only right and proper that you focus on your studies,” the spectral voice chided her.

“Not now,” she waved off the ghostly entity, “I am going to take a break.  I have been at this for hours; it can wait a little longer.”

The phantom of her ancestor sighed and faded from sight as the young Phoenix shugenja walked the halls of South Border Fortress.  A far cry from the palatial estate of her youth, but still retained a slight sense of home.  She paused on a second floor balcony to look at the courtyard, below Phoenix soldiers trained and did drills and went about their daily duties.  She noticed the Unicorn samurai tending to her magnificent Utaku steed; it was a majestic beast far larger than the ponies that the Phoenix cavalry could field.  The bushi was surely an Utaku battle maiden, fierce and beautiful though the name escaped her for the moment.  She was sure the chamberlain had given her the name but she could not remember it for the life of her.

*[This is Utaku Haruka, newest player in the group.  A long standing joke is that no one can remember her name.  So I decided to bring that into this. – GM’s note]*

Haruka gently combed the mane of her long time friend and companion.  It was her only friend in this strange place.  But at least she was far away from her husband, but she was also separated from her true love.  The memory brought a pang of guilt and anger but she would do her duty for the clan, the Unicorn sought to strengthen ties with the Phoenix and Daimyo Agasha Kosuke was a powerful figure within the Phoenix.  She had not actually met him in person but only seen him in passing, he seemed a gentle man but whose presence was overpowering.  He held great esteem and respect from these men.

There was a cry from the main gates, riders were approaching.  Haruka was intrigued and effortlessly mounted her companion.  The riders rode through the gate four strong with one large man on foot, they were an odd mix.  The lead horse bore a woman of Crane descent, Haruka thought and she didn’t carry herself like a warrior.  The second two riders were both warriors, one carried the Seppun mon the other looked to be a ronin by his lack of identification.  The final rider was another woman but who lacked the regal and refined air that personified the Crane samurai.  She was perhaps a peasant or this witch she had heard rumors about.  The final traveler was a cold looking giant garbed in black armor and armed with many deadly weapons.  This man had the look of blood and battle, Haruka reflexively rested her hand on her blade, just in case.

Haruka watched as the imposing bushi and the peasant woman were taken to custody.  Neither seemed to resist which made her raise a brow.  A shiver went down her spine, it seemed like the peasant girl was smiling.

Mayako rushed down and greeted her friends, “I am glad you made it back safely, did you have any trouble?”

Hana smiled, “It was nothing we could not handle.  Junko did not resist which worries me.  You should be careful while you are questioning her.”

“Trust me that witch will get everything she deserves,” Mayako hissed.  

“If you don’t need me I am going to put my things away,” Kohaku addressed Hana.

Hana nodded, and then turned to Mayako, “What will happen to Orochi-san, the bushi, I… I am just wondering?”

“If he is involved with whatever she has done he will share the same fate, why?” Mayako asked.

“Of course, nothing, I was just wondering,” Hana replied.  She bowed, “I am going to get some rest I am exhausted.  When you speak with Junko I would like to be there.”

“Of course,” the Phoenix shugenja returned the bow.  She watched her allies and cousin go and then glanced after where the soldiers took Junko.  She sighed; interrogating the witch could wait, at least for a moment.  She returned to walking but was interrupted by the one person she had been trying to avoid, well not out right but his presence was not a comforting one.  

Gouda smiled and bowed, the stretched and marred skin on his face making the smile all the more disconcerting, “Greetings, Lady Mayako-sama, congratulations on your promotion.  A well earned distinction to be sure, I am sure you will do your father proud.”

Mayako gasped audibly, “Gouda-san, I… thank you.”

“I hope I have not disturbed you, I had been meaning to speak with you,” Gouda continued with a disconcerting smile.

Haruka lingered at the end of the hall hearing the conversation and stayed hidden for the moment.

“About?” Mayako replied nervously.

“Well I am sure you are aware that I have served your father since you were young and you have blossomed into quite the woman.  I daresay you have your father’s determination and the beauty of your mother.  Your promotion as well comes with great delight to many, none more so than myself.  I wish to make my intentions known to your father that I seek your hand, you would make a most beautiful Phoenix bride,” Gouda gestured, his eyes admiring her form.

Mayako gulped, “I… what… you… what?”

Haruka seeing the conversation take a turn for the worse, makes her presence known.  She gently interrupts with a bow, “Agasha-san, oh here you are, I had been meaning to speak with you.”

Mayako glanced at the Unicorn bushi, “I… oh… Hakura-san?”

“Haruka, Utaku Haruka,” Haruka gently corrected the magistrate.

“I hope I have not shocked you,” Gouda continued glancing at Haruka.

“No, well yes, I am flattered.  It’s just that…” Mayako searched for an excuse.

“Well she already has a betrothed, young Suzume Takeshi-dono already made his intentions known, did he not milady?” Haruka added.

“Oh?  I had not heard anything about that,” Gouda replied his smile vanishing.

“Oh it’s all happened so fast that we have yet to make a formal announcement, but yes what Haruka-san said is true, I am already betrothed to my beloved… Takeshi-san,” Mayako smiled weakly.

“Well then blessings be to both of you, I can only hope that such an auspicious event will not be marred by any unsightly surprises, I shall speak with your father you should have the wedding here,” Gouda replied with a coy grin.

“No need Gouda-san, I still have to make all the details I would be greatly appreciative if we could keep this a secret for now, until we can make the official announcement,” Mayako bowed, her mind racing at the turn of events.

Gouda bowed, “Of course as is your will.  Takeshi-dono is a lucky man may he live in interesting times.”  Gouda turned on his heels and left.

Mayako glanced to Haruka, “Thank you… though now… well just thank you.”

Haruka grinned, “I am just glad I could help.”

_*[And that is how Mayako and Takeshi became engaged, of course poor Takeshi does not know he is engaged just a minor small detail. – GM’s note]*_


----------



## Black Bard (Nov 28, 2010)

I've just finished reading your first session report and found it great!

Excellent writing!


----------



## DiFier (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah. Just found this and started reading . . . I haven't gotten very far yet but I'm really enjoying it.


----------

